# The Golden Game...



## kwhit

We're playing this on my other board, (only it's called "the Dane Game"), and it is _so_ much fun. Thought I'd see if you guys wanted to do it, too.

Here's the rules:

1) I'll start the game with asking for a picture of their Golden doing something, wearing something, next to something, in something, etc...we'll call whatever this is that you request be in the picture, "The Thing".

2) The first person to post a picture of their Golden with the "thing" or doing the "thing" that was mentioned above in the previous picture picks the next "Thing" that has to be in the next picture.

3) Only the 1st person to post a picture of their Golden with "The Thing" gets to pick the next "Thing". If you post a picture of your Golden with "The Thing" after the first picture has already been posted, that's ok, you just don't get to pick the next "Thing". Try not to post pictures of your Golden with "The Thing" after the 1st person has posted though, this "clogs" the game up and confuses people on what the new "Thing" is.

I'll start it off easy:

"Thing 1": A Golden with a Tennis Ball...


----------



## Brave

Eta: Thing#2 - a golden in a pool. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is "Golden in a Pool." Next Thing: Golden in the snow.


----------



## MaureenM

Next thing: A golden with a duck


----------



## tobysmommy

Next thing: a Golden jumping.


----------



## Laurie

Next thing: a Golden and a kitty


----------



## kwhit

Next Thing: A Golden on vacation


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Does it have to be your golden in the picture?

Pete & Woody


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

A golden in a boat...


----------



## MyBuddy22

what do we post next? ^


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Sorry that does seem confusing...my picture is of my golden on vacation in a raft...the next THING should be a golden in a boat.

Pete


----------



## Neeko13

Golden in a boat.... next thing, Golden with a hat!!!!


----------



## PuppyLuvIsGoldn

Next... Golden with some cash


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Bumping this up...

"A golden with some cash"

Poor Woody's broke at the moment...I checked all his pockets:no::no::no:


----------



## MaureenM

Finley decided to get on with it....a golden with some cash....

Next photo: A golden with a fish


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

You beat me with a golden with cash...I was just about to post this...poor Woody borrowed from the neighbors dog, a big boy who doesn't take loans lightly...:no:


A74A5780 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

Gotcha...

Golden with a fish...


Next a golden with a child or children...


----------



## coaraujo

A golden making a bitey face


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Here's a golden with a bitey face..


A74A4219 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr


How about a golden puppy under a year old...


----------



## Vhuynh2

Molly at 5 months:








Next thing: a golden watching TV


----------



## MaureenM

FeatherRiverSam said:


> You beat me with a golden with cash...I was just about to post this...poor Woody borrowed from the neighbors dog, a big boy who doesn't take loans lightly...:no:
> 
> 
> A74A5780 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr
> 
> Gotcha...
> 
> Golden with a fish...
> 
> 
> Next a golden with a child or children...


Way to go Woody!


----------



## 1oldparson

Ginger watching a couple of months ago & a couple of weeks ago















Next: Golden in the "cone of shame" (from the vet)




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PortlandLily

I'm reaching here....I've got the lovable "Dug" (Golden in a cone), and then my own little Lily...hiding from her cone (I just posted a few days ago about how we had to go with a teeshirt as she refused the cone). Good enough?















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PortlandLily

Next Thing: Golden in a car


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jesus Freak

Golden in a car: next, golden with a bone.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrinkleyMom

*Golden with a bone*

Brinkley and me with a bone!
Next up: A golden watching out the window


----------



## Bellazmum

Here's a golden and a mini golden- poo watching out the window






. I hope french doors count as a window!! Next thing - a golden and their favourite sleeping zone 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is Max on the bed sleeping. Next, Golden rolling in the grass.


----------



## MyBuddy22

Bauer rolling in the grass earlier

next a golden laying in a mud puddle


----------



## Bellazmum

Since it seems we may be stuck on this one - can I add my Bella caught in a mud puddle (not actually laying in one?)









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie

Bellazmum, whats the _next_ picture?


----------



## Brave

I think that works.... What should the next thing be?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bellazmum

Sorry - how about Golden's and their BFF (other than us of course )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kwhit

Chance and Lucy...definitely BFFs. 










Next "Thing": Golden at the ocean...


----------



## Brave

Next thing: Goldens and peanut butter. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheGomi

Does this count? There's peanut butter in that Kong!!









Next thing: a golden in a costume!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend

A golden as a puppy....


----------



## lhowemt

Pearl pupup

A golden jumping.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PortlandLily

Lily jumping (and destroying my pretty tree).

Next Thing: Golden in a bathtub









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

How about 2 in a bathtub? 

Next: a fully wet golden


----------



## Beck

Aura having her first bath at 10 weeks. 

Next thing: A sporting action shot 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Otter

Does this count as a sporting shot?
It was at a Hunt Test...











If the above counts, then *next thing Snow*


----------



## Laurie

The next thing: Golden with some yellow flowers!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a great thread, you guys are good............

Love all these pictures.


----------



## CStrong73

Puppy Rocket doing zoomies past my black eyed susans.

Next thing....a GOlden in the fall leaves.


----------



## Neeko13

My Nitey & Nash..... Next picture, Golden Puppies!!! (more than 1) :


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful

CAROLINA MOM said:


> What a great thread, you guys are good............
> 
> Love all these pictures.


Agree...I love seeing all the pictures!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

Goldens and farm animals


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

Next: Golden with a birthday hat.


----------



## Laurie

Next thing: Golden playing with bubbles!!


----------



## KiwiD

Next: a Golden playing in a sprinkler


----------



## Claire's Friend

A Golden with a turtle


----------



## GoldenCamper

Claire's Friend said:


> A Golden with a turtle


Haha, you're one minute late so still the sprinkler. Thanks though


----------



## Claire's Friend

Had to keep it going....


Now a Golden with a turtle....


----------



## GoldenCamper

Next: Golden in a kayak.


----------



## Gold Digger

A golden in the rain...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Nope you were too late so it looks like we're still looking for a golden in a kayak.

Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldenCamper

Welcome to the turtle club Gold Digger! Here is my boy in the rain, sun shining too!

Next: still Golden in a kayak.


----------



## Gold Digger

Yeah he does like finding turtles on his walk then just staring at them!

View attachment 226122


Next a golden playing frisbee


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gold Digger

Oops...here it is










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bellazmum

How about a Golden with a frisbee??






. If so - next one - a Golden caught winking 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldenca

Here is Ticket as a puppy with her "first" outfit sent by her fairydogmother. (SM) she is winking as if to say please don't post this picture.
Next: a golden doing agility.


----------



## Beck

A golden winking. 










I'm sorry I also have to share these two pictures of my dog blinking. Lol. 



















Next Thing: A golden caught in the act (doing something mischievous. E.g- chewing a shoe) 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Otter

Beck said:


> Next Thing: A golden caught in the act (doing something mischievous. E.g- chewing a shoe)


How about a puppy pulling the blanket off a bed?

Next thing - Hiking/camping


----------



## vcm5

Riley hiking - he likes to carry sticks with him!

Next thing - a golden at work with you!


----------



## lhowemt

I have a home office and had to switch out my chair with wheels until Pearl gets bigger.

A golden with a horse!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CStrong73

Next, a Golden Dock Diving


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is a Golden Dock Diving. Next: Golden digging.


----------



## kwhit

Hey guys...I think we skipped a couple of people that had their pictures in first...

goldenca was actually the first for "winking" so a golden doing agility should have been next. 

Also dock diving was posted by the _second_ picture for golden at work. It should have been lhowemt's idea of a golden with a horse because their picture was posted first. 

But we're already past those, (unless someone wants to use those "things" for their ideas), so let's just go ahead with the golden digging "thing". Just be aware of the order of pictures posted so we're sure to post our pics to the correct "thing".

Thanks!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

Since ihowemt's post was skipped, I will post the picture he/she requested.

And then go back to Max's Dad request of a Golden digging


----------



## Beck

Aura digging









Next thing: A golden smile


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Pixie

Pure golden smile afyer defeating the beast 

Next one: golden holding more than one toy on his/her mouth

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful

Here is golden holding two toys!

Next a golden looking in the mirror at themselves....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T&G

Hunter as a pup looking in the mirror at himself. 









Next: Grown golden on someone's lap


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1oldparson

She's not full grown, 6 months & 50 lbs. Does this count?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Ginger on my wife's lap. 

Next, Golden with a book. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

Next: A golden doing agility


----------



## KiwiD

Next...a Golden opening a present


----------



## Claire's Friend

A Golden Mom and puppies....


----------



## Guybrush

This is Kate (Guybrush's mum) when Guybrush was only a few weeks old.

Next - A Golden having a ball


----------



## Pixie

Pixie having a ball with a ball 

Next... golden chaising tail (this is a hard one to catch)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie

Pixie said:


> Next... golden chaising tail (this is a hard one to catch)


bumpity bump bump!!!


Bueller? anyone?


----------



## Beck

Took a while to get the picture. Still not clear. Lol. 


















Next thing: Golden in their favourite hiding place. 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful

Hiding behind our tree....to get cool

Next a golden with a birthday cake!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixie

Beck said:


> Took a while to get the picture. Still not clear. Lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App



Ufff that was a close one, thanks for bailing me out  Great pic, I think the "not clear' makes part of the fun of this pic!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Next: Golden sunset/sunrise photo, your choice.


----------



## lhowemt

PearLila in the morning light of sunrise








Next- a golden mama and her new pups


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker's mommy!










I haven't seen the whole thread so I dunno what's been done...

A Golden digging a hole ??? lol


----------



## Bellazmum

Have to post two so you can see the before and after she was caught 














Next one - "twin" Goldens 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gold Digger

Here's Pedro (left) with his brother on the right.







Next: a golden eating ice cream!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PuppyLuvIsGoldn

Does it count if it's fake ice cream?

If so, next: Golden with a bow or bowtie



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado

Ah-ha! I GOT this! Christmas bows in the ears!

















Next thing: A golden doing a trick


----------



## Vhuynh2

Does this count?










Next: golden yawning

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Vhuynh2

duplicate post


----------



## mddolson

*The golden game*

Here's a golden in the snow.
Next thing "A golden in in a hurray!"

Mike D


----------



## Brave

mddolson said:


> Here's a golden in the snow.
> Next thing "A golden in in a hurray!"
> 
> Mike D


I think the next thing is a golden yawning. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

I think we missed "a Golden yawning."


----------



## mddolson

Sorry I missed a few posts.

Mike D


----------



## JMME

Next a golden on a raft


----------



## TheGomi

Coop relaxing on his favorite raft.








A golden with something stuck to their nose


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2

Molly with flower petals stuck to her nose:









Next: a golden with pants on. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KeaColorado

Underpants? They are Thomas the Train. First heat cycle. 
Don't tell her I posted these, she will be mortified. Hahahaha!



















Next thing- A golden doing something naughty


----------



## Emz

samson post naughty! He chewed up about 10 pounds of moss from my parents back yard over the course of a few hours! Lol we collected it and took a tropnphy picture 

next a golden with a destroyed,or on its last leg, toy!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Woody's Squeakerectomy....

A74A3270 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

Next a golden in a jeep..


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

There's got to be someone out there with a jeep and what could be more natural than a golden sitting, standing or even driving one.

~Pete & Woody~


----------



## Reese9

Reese riding in the back of my boyfriends jeep grand cherokee.



Next, a picture of a golden on the beach.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Next: Golden with his/her favorite treat.


----------



## Guybrush

Next: Golden jumping through a hoop


----------



## Nally

Hopefully I'm allowed to post one I didn't take myself...I just don't want this thread to die, love this game.  Would it be okay to ask to sticky it?

Next: A golden with waterfowl


----------



## Vhuynh2

Molly with a duck










Next: a golden giving a kiss


----------



## Otter

Two different Goldens with waterfowl



















*EDIT!
SORRY!!! Vhuynh2 beat me to it...*


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Good doggies...Duck dinner...yummmmm. Next a golden giving a kiss...

Pete & Woody


----------



## Claire's Friend

Next: A golden upside down....


----------



## CStrong73

EDIT....Darn, I was too late!


----------



## Nally

Wrestle time! 
Next: a golden with his/her best friend 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CStrong73

Next: A Golden in wildflowers


----------



## Bob Dylan

Lennon and his best friend/adopted Mom!

Next: Golden at Christmas!


Late, Sorry!


----------



## Reese9

How's this?


OR this - 



Reese loves our hikes in Tahoe 


Next: A golden laying in the water.


----------



## MarleyMay

*Golden Laying in the Water*

Here's Marley lounging in the kiddie pool with her big sister Norah!

Next: A grinning golden


----------



## Reese9

Big cheesy grin



Next: A golden stretching.


----------



## Emz

Samsom doing his usual stretch and chew! 
This at 5 months.


Next....a dog in mid air action shot!


----------



## Reese9

Next: A golden in a Halloween costume.


----------



## Ivyacres

Honey the tiger...


next, a dock diving golden


----------



## Max's Dad

Here--Dock Dive--Next--Golden swimming.


----------



## Laurie

Next: A Golden tracking!


----------



## corkielovesgoldens

Next- a Golden sleeping.


----------



## EvaDog

Eva after a long off leash walk.


----------



## EvaDog

Now how about a muddy golden.


----------



## KeaColorado

Kea's attempt at being a fox. 

Next: A golden in a hiding spot


----------



## Claire's Friend

Next: A Golden with Daddy


----------



## Emz

Hiding behind me....first week we got him, he was akways trying to be on us or as close as possible curled up, silly puppy 

****how about next, a case of the zoomies caught in action!


----------



## Emz

Opps to slow on last one! :wave: very cute in the blankets!


But here is samson with his daddy instead 

How about....case of zoomies in caught im action!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Molly having zoomies at the park:










Next: a golden with a funny facial expression


----------



## Claire's Friend

*Don't mean to hog the game*

But I know this is a forum fav.....
How about a Golden driving a car


----------



## corkielovesgoldens

Doesn't anyone have a Golden that likes to be in the drivers seat?!


----------



## T&G

What about a "backseat" driver? Well.... passenger in this case. 









If this one counts.... How about a golden caught digging!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

A74A5875 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

Woody going at it...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Next...A Golden giving the head tilt look...

Pete & Woody


----------



## Toriaroo

Next up: A snuggling Golden


----------



## MarleyMay

Here's one of baby Marley snuggling with her daddy's face 

Next... A golden wearing a hat


----------



## vleffingwell

My snuggle bunny!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## vleffingwell

Golden with hat! Next.... golden with tongue sticking out!


----------



## Pammie

*Next: You kissing your Golden!!!*


----------



## Reese9

Next: a golden at a pet store.


----------



## Pammie

Reese9 I recognize the shopping complex in your picture...Helloooo Dairy Queen!


----------



## Reese9

Pammie said:


> Reese9 I recognize the shopping complex in your picture...Helloooo Dairy Queen!


Hahaha! You're correct! Love new moon natural foods too! Boo DMV!


----------



## TheGomi

Dressed up as Simba,
Roar!!









Next: a golden winning an award


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2

I believe the next one is "golden at a pet store". Here is Molly trying on a coat at her favorite pet shop. 









Next: golden winning an award. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Roushbabe

*Keisel winning his first AKC ribbons!*

Next - Golden in the typical 'play bow'


----------



## Reese9

Reese in a play bow as a pup.

Next: A golden with their head under water.


----------



## mddolson

*Bells at her Puppy graduation*

Bella's puppy obedience graduation (we were so proud!)

Mike D


----------



## Pammie

Oopsie! this one got skipped! 

The next picture we are looking for is *A golden with their head under water*



Reese9 said:


> Reese in a play bow as a pup.
> 
> Next: *A golden with their head under water*.


----------



## KeaColorado

Head under water - just a few minutes after this was taken, we were further downstream and she DOVE under the water looking for a stick with her butt up in the air. Silly girl! 

Next: A golden in sunglasses or 'doggles'


----------



## TheGomi

Rocking the Raybans!









Next: a golden listen to music (maybe with headphones??)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guybrush

Kaylee listens to music so hip, you wouldn't even know about it.









NEXT: A golden with fruit or vegetables


----------



## EvaDog

Eva is a weirdo - the only fruit/veggies she likes are bananas or watermelon. 
Next - a golden getting a bath.


----------



## Reese9

Reese getting a bath as a pup



Next: a golden making snow angels..


----------



## Jen & Brew

Next.... A golden on a log!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

Next: Golden fishing


----------



## Jen & Brew

Next: Golden in an awkward spot


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bellazmum

Under an ornamental wheelbarrow off the edge of the deck at her Grandparents' home








Next one - a Golden caught doing something "mischievous". 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

I caught him digging up the side yard. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

Next- a golden wake-up call. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12

Next - a golden on an adventure


----------



## GoldenCamper

Next: A Golden on their Gotcha Day.


----------



## Brave

D'awwwwww 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

Next - a golden with many toys


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend

Next : A Golden floating on something


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel and I on Memorial Day this year. Keisel on our pool float sporting shades and a hat lol. 

Next: Golden in an action shot.

View attachment 239154





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Makomom

Mako on the river


----------



## Makomom

Ooops...forgot the next one!

Next: Golden digging to china!


----------



## Reese9

Reese digging at the lake.



Next: A golden on his/her hind legs.


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel digging at 4 months old!! Literally digging to China lol

wasn't fast enough! lol


----------



## Roushbabe

Edit - Oops, beat me too it!! 

Here's Keisel on his one hind leg trying to get the ball!!

Next - Golden playing with a larger breed than a golden


----------



## Reese9

Reese with her cousins Josie (Lab) & Diesel (Great Dane)



Next: A golden with a rainbow


----------



## Max's Dad

Roushbabe said:


> Keisel digging at 4 months old!! Literally digging to China lol
> 
> wasn't fast enough! lol


That is one-heck-of-a-hole!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Someone asked for a Golden in a Jeep:
And then back to a Golden with a Rainbow.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Next: A Golden in the Autumn foliage.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Stunning picture Goldencamper.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

A74A2869.JPG by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

Woody in the autumn leaves...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Next a golden wearing a sports jersey or cap...


----------



## Makomom

Mako in his "wide retriever" jersey!

next: golden mud face!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

A74A2937.JPG by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

Next a golden celebrating Christmas...


----------



## Jen & Brew

I got lots of mud shots!!! Lol

Next a golden snuggle


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Here's a pair of muddy kids, my nephews, who'd love to hang out with your dog Jen...


----------



## Jen & Brew

ha ha ha!!! They'd be three peas in a pod!


----------



## Bellazmum

The mud shots are all FABULOUS but I think we need a golden celebrating Christmas -
This is Bella on her Christmas Doggy Bed - after Santa stuffed the stockings Christmas Eve








Next one - a Golden with a toddler


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Woody & his little buddy...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Next a golden in a tent...


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Next: Group of goldens.


----------



## xoerika620xo

Finally one we can enter hahaha 








Nj forum member meet up

Next a golden being naughty 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Makomom

Naughty Mako grabbed this out of the grocery bag!!! 

Next one: Golden catching a fish!


----------



## Bob Dylan

My Dylan a few years ago!

Next: Sleeping Goldens


----------



## Vhuynh2

Next: a golden wrapped up in something


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Claire's Friend

A Golden with Santa


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Next, a golden smiling.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Next a golden in a river...


----------



## Laurie

Next: A Golden on a bench with his human daddy!


----------



## Sampson's Mom

Next: A golden playing bitey face!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sampson's Mom

Laurie said:


> Next: A Golden on a bench with his human daddy!


Oops! On a bench? I did "on a beach." Does that count?


----------



## Claire's Friend

I think it should count, it's a darling picture !!


----------



## Sampson's Mom

If it counts, how 'bout a golden playing bitey face?


----------



## Claire's Friend

A Golden with a fish


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Next, lets try this one more time... a golden on a bench with their dad...


----------



## Claire's Friend

This might be a hard one. Would you accept a Golden with her Pirate on a bench ??:::


----------



## Emz

Whats next


----------



## Claire's Friend

Emz said:


> Whats next


You pick....


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Claire's Friend said:


> You pick....


I'll pick...how about a golden driving a boat...

Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldenCamper

Bump :curtain: Can a Golden drive a boat? Certainly there must be someone with a picture of that


----------



## Claire's Friend

Why ,yes they can. You guys are gonna get me in trouble for hogging the game !
How about a Golden Valentine ???:--heart:


----------



## GoldenCamper

Fiona in her Valentine day garb sent to her by a certain someone...

*Next: A sugar faced Golden enjoying life with a smile.









*


----------



## 1oldparson

Sugar face with a smile








Candy box cover that's a dead ringer for our first Golden, Cheyenne. 

Next, your favorite picture of your Golden doing what you like best. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12

Favorite picture of my golden doing what I like best:

Sitting patiently with me, enjoying our vacation 

*Next: A golden helping with a household task*


----------



## Emz

Sasmon thinking hes "helping" make our bed after cleaning sheets 

Next...,a golden puppy in there first onidience class


----------



## T&G

Hunter on his first day of field training. 

Next- a golden standing in their water bowl... (Or knocked over their water bowl  )









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend

How about this ????
Next: A Golden in pajamas.....


----------



## JMME

Next: a golden cuddling with a kitten


----------



## sabrinamae12

Next: a guilty golden

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarleyMay

Somebody's in trouble 

Next - a golden playing frisbee!


----------



## EvaDog

Eva with her water frisbee while we were camping in Paddy's Flat in the Kananaskis area of Alberta. 

Next - a golden frolicking in the snow.


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver in the snow

Next, A golden on a beach


----------



## Max's Dad

Max on the beach. Next: Golden in the mountains.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Woody in the mountains by a mountain stream.

Next a golden pictured with his very best friend...



Pete & Woody


----------



## maggiesmommy

A twofer: Maggie playing with her bestie, Abby, with her other bestie, my brother in the background...










Next: a golden helping in the kitchen.


----------



## Laurie

Lexx helping Grandma with the turkey!

Next: A Golden with 3 fur friends.


----------



## Claire's Friend

*JOY and her kitties*

Next: A patriotic Golden


----------



## Roushbabe

Taken during Memorial Day this year. 

Next: Golden holding something 'unusual' in its mouth.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This is such a GREAT thread, I have really been enjoying it.

Everyone's pictures are fabulous.


----------



## Reese9

How about a football? 



Next: A golden opening a present!


----------



## sabrinamae12

Next: A golden playing in the snow 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Next...a golden with another breed

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Woody & Newman an English Setter...

Next...a golden giving love to a senior...


----------



## Laurie

Next: A Golden at daycare!


----------



## KiwiD

Next a Golden dock diving


----------



## Roushbabe

Bump!! I have tons of pictures of Keisel jumping into the pool from the deck but we need to see a golden dock dive!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is a Dock Dive. Next: Swimming in a lake or pool.


----------



## Roushbabe

Swimming in the pool a few weeks ago with his bumper! 

NEXT: Golden dressed up for Halloween!


----------



## KiwiD

Not a very creative costume but it's all she would tolerate:



Next: a Golden with an animal friend other than a cat or dog


----------



## GoldenCamper

Would Fiona and her squirrel friend count? 










If so next: A picture of a Golden in a campground setting, no closeups. Must include a tent, camper, by the campfire etc.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Next up, a golden with a christmas tree.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver,Christmas Tree

Next, A Golden at a sporting event.


----------



## Otter

Pebbles at an NCAC Cross Country event with my son after his race.











Next - A Golden playing in a river


----------



## T&G

Does this work? A golden sitting on your lap in the river? If so... Next: a golden on a table. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ritter'sMom

Golden on the end table








Next: golden on a roof top

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Woody glued to the "roof top" of my up side down compost box...I couldn't get him to jump up on my cabin roof...just a bit to high.

Ritter's Mom how are you doing with the fire over there...we 're getting smoke every afternoon. I feel like I'm living in L.A.

*Next a golden on a stump or wood pile...
*

Pete & Woody

Edit to add....Sorry about the upside down photograph and my attempt at humor...I took it with my iPad which you can clearly see I rarely use.


----------



## starshine

playing circus  

next ... a golden having his/her zoomies


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Tasha showing her puppies the zoonies for the very first time. 

Next: Golden in a tent or with a tent.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Tucker in our tent on wheels.

Next: a Golden with a toy it has performed surgery on.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Bob with his surgically altered dokken.

Next: A golden bringing in the newspaper


----------



## Reese9

Bumping up.. Someone has to have a Golden bringing in the newspaper!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Okay... since someone else bumped up... I'll submit mine and change the subject to something easier

Two different Paper Delivery Dogs


Next: Golden sharing a stick with another dog or a person.


----------



## Sampson's Mom

Sampson and his friend Murphy








Next: A Golden snuggled up on a people bed


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel with his brother Keegan a few months back 

EDIT - wasn't fast enough


----------



## maggiesmommy

Please pardon the messy covers:










Next: a golden being naughty...


----------



## KeaColorado

She claims the cat did it...

ETA: A golden in the mountains!


----------



## PortlandLily

Lily posting up at Mt. Hood last weekend  Next - Golden removing a squeeker from a toy!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel's thoughts... "I'm sorry mom, please don't get rid of it!" lol

Next: Golden jumping in the snow


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver, 

Next, A Golden with a ball.


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel is rarely without a ball in his mouth lol


Next: Young golden puppy with their eyes still closed to the world <3


----------



## Otter

Nest - A Golden and Bubbles


----------



## Makomom

Mako loves his tennis balls!


----------



## Sampson's Mom

Next: An airborne Golden


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurie

Next: A Golden doing the "Elvis" lip curl!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

See that Laurie already posted.. but still needed to share mine...'a flying golden' all 4 feet in the air... waiting to see that Elvis lip curl.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful

Elvis lip...callie is a pro
Next....a golden jumping for a frisbee...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Tasha jumping for Frisbee... something she never quite got the hang of. She was much better at Frisbee tug... and once she had it she was quite pleased. Do have a great shot of 2 dogs during an X-treme Frisbee demonstration... but not goldens. 

So, if Tasha jumping for frisbee counts the what's next is a golden in an agility tunnel


----------



## Claire's Friend

One of my favorite pics of Baby J !!
Next a Golden balancing something on their nose...


----------



## mmacleod75

Here's Keltey balancing a piece of cheese on her nose 

..... Next, A Golden in an odd sleeping position, I know my girl can get in some weird positions that she seems to find comfortable  LOL


----------



## PortlandLily

Oh, but there are so many! 








Next - a Golden in a staring contest with a squirrel! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finleys mom

Hope this counts, that`s a little squirrel on top of the post!

Next: A golden sleeping on his back with no shame (it all hanging out)


----------



## Gold Digger

He loves sleeping like this.

Next a golden at a sporting event


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12

Letting it all hang out  

Next: a golden in a cone of shame 

Eta: oops we must've posted at the same time... Sorry! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful

Callie in her cone of shame! 

I think we still need a golden at a sports event!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend

Closest thing I have is a Golden watching a sporting event :


----------



## Alaska7133

So what's next?


----------



## Claire's Friend

Well if that counts, how about a Golden eating a birthday cake ??


----------



## KeaColorado

Going...going...gone! Kea and her pupcake on her 2nd birthday 

Ok, since it is time for college football...how about a golden on a college campus?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Bumping up... still looking for a golden on a college campus.... best I can do is a golden playing football... but don't know if this will do.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Wait, wait I can do better. Goldens attending Camp Gone To the Dogs in Vermont on the Marlboro College campus. Onthe soccer field and in the gymnasium.

The next thing : How to carry a Golden Retriever.


----------



## KeaColorado

Ok, a good story here. This is how to carry a golden when she's had one too many...

We took K to a local brewery when she was a puppy for socializing. Amidst the clanging glasses and loud voices, she fell asleep on the floor. And I had to carry her out 

Next: A golden with his or her grandparent (human or dog)


----------



## mmacleod75

The one of Keltey in the basket, my dad (her human grandpa) is looking on. The other picture isn't technically her Grandpa, it's her daddy and her while she was still at the breeders (She's resting on his back, and you can see a tiny paw reaching up, one of her littermates. I love her dad's big smile)...I just thought it was too cute not to share 

....Next, A Golden in the autumn leaves.


----------



## sabrinamae12

Kuyani in the leaves last fall 










Next: a golden enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## Laurie

Hope this counts. Austin running through the field and enjoying a beautiful sunny summer day!

Next: A Golden going down a slide.


----------



## Brave

His eyes are closed in contentment.








Next: a golden and the color purple! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

Laurie said:


> Hope this counts. Austin running through the field and enjoying a beautiful sunny summer day!
> 
> Next: A Golden going down a slide.


Whoops! I was too late. Next is golden going down a slide!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Otter

A Golden going down a slide.
This is a very old picture of Nellie. She's long gone now (so is the slide), but I still have a scanned copy of this on my work pc.

*Next: A Golden recuperating from surgery.*


----------



## corkielovesgoldens

Honey recovering from her splenectomy.

Up next- A Golden with a feline friend.


----------



## sabrinamae12

A golden and a feline friend: 










And I don't know if I'm allowed to do this, but here's a video of their relationship haha: 





*Next: a golden helping in the garden*


----------



## Claire's Friend

Next a Golden and the color purple


----------



## Laurie

Lincoln and his purple bandage!

Next: A Golden making snow angels.


----------



## Reese9

Reese making snow angels in May!



Reese in different stages of snow angels - 






Next: a golden fishing


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver, fishing










Next, a wet golden.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Woody after a rainbow trout...

Next a golden in front of a fire place...

Too slow...next a wet golden...

Reese9, how's it going over your way with the smoke? I hear you're getting ash?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Next a golden in front of a fireplace


----------



## Reese9

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Woody after a rainbow trout...
> 
> Next a golden in front of a fire place...
> 
> Too slow...next a wet golden...
> 
> Reese9, how's it going over your way with the smoke? I hear you're getting ash?


It is just horrible! No ash but haven't been able to spend much time outside. The poor dog hasn't gotten much exercise at all for the past week because of the rim fire. Last night the smoke covered all the mountains. It was hard to see outside. Labor Day weekend should be fun for all the visitors ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PortlandLily

Here's Lily posing in front of a fireplace with her boyfriend Harley.

Next: A Golden in a bikini









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend

Princess Erin always rocked a bikini :


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Nice bikini.. but what's next?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Claire's Friend said:


> Princess Erin always rocked a bikini :


Okay Susan Marie you snooze you lose...

How about a Golden working a field...


Princess Erin was a real sweetie and was always dressed appropriately.
Pete & Woody


----------



## MelMcGarry

He was workin' the field, but no birds were cooperating!

Next...A golden and his favorite stuffie


----------



## Ritter'sMom

Ritter loves his monkey frog! 

Next- a golden celebrating a birthday!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Max celebrating his 3rd birthday. Next: Golden getting some sun.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Next: Golden in the shade of a tree!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

A74A5747 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

Next - A golden pictured in a sunset...


----------



## sabrinamae12

Next: a golden with a group of children


----------



## CStrong73

Next: A golden eating ice cream


----------



## Pammie

Bryley eating homemade dog "ice cream"! YUM!!

Next: A photo of you and your dog that _you _took- AKA a selfie!!


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel and I!! Our selfie together  









Next: Golden giving kisses to a human baby 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan

Well, Lennon was trying to give a Kiss!

Next: Golden trying to get your treat/food!


----------



## Dryloofah

Here is Omi and I, she was about 6 months. Sry for the creepy pics

Next: Golden with a sunglass on. XD


----------



## Cody'sMom

Cody's Dad has too much time on his hands!

Next: A Golden giving a high five.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Hi five from Bob 

Next - Golden in a golfcart


----------



## Guybrush

Had to keep this thread going so I googled for some!

And as it is fathers day here in Australia a golden with his fur or human Dad is next.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Natasha and her human dad (and best friend) sharing a stick. 

Next -- Golden at the ocean


----------



## Max's Dad

Max at the ocean. Next: Golden in the mountains.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Next. a Golden diving under water 
Whoops, too late


----------



## Vhuynh2

Molly zooming around in the mountains:









Next: a golden sleeping in (what we would think) an uncomfortable position. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## maggiesmommy

Next: a golden making a mess


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Golden puppies making a mess of a potted plant. 

Next - Golden hanging out a car/truck window.


----------



## T&G

Hunter loving the summer breeze. 









Next: a golden looking at themselves in a mirror. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

"Tasha sees a puppy"

A bittersweet moment... Tasha was with us for 48 hours and when we checked into the motel room she spotted the puppy in the mirror... at first she was so happy and excited. She attempted to get the puppy to play with her... but in a matter of minutes she knew something was wrong with the 'other puppy' and she lay down and moped.

Next: A golden doing the wiggle and shake.


----------



## Reese9

Does this count as the wiggle and shake?



If so, next: a golden in a wedding!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

definitely a wiggle and shake!


----------



## Neeko13

Nitro & Nash in Natalie's wedding!!! ::










NEXT: a golden with a cat!!!!


----------



## MarleyMay

My 2 babies... As close as Buddy the cat will allow 

Next: a golden wearing a hat!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Bob in his birthday hat.. 

Next: a golden with tennis balls.


----------



## Otter

A Golden with a Tennis ball:










*Next: A Golden as Best in Show*
ETA: how about a Golden at a Dog Show if not BiS.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Probably not what you were looking for, but it will keep the game going...:
Now how about a Golden underwater???


----------



## Guybrush

A golden underwater in 2 shots

Now you see him







Now you don't








Does this count? If so next is a golden sleeping somewhere it shouldn't.


----------



## PortlandLily

One of her favorite places to nap 

Next: A Golden in Halloween costume











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend

Rose Lee the Evil Fairy Princess
A Golden standing on it's back legs, giving someone a big hug


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Next a golden getting a shampoo.


----------



## bemyangell

Lol first tubby. She wasn't happy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Cute photo.... now you have to tell us what's next?


----------



## bemyangell

I had it in the title but never went through. Next .... A couch potato golden.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggiesmommy

Next: a golden party animal


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Party animal.....times two!

Now a golden and his/her kitty

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Max and Jules (Jules is about 17 ounces in this picture.) 
Next: Golden swimming


----------



## Laurie

Lincoln swimming....

Next: A Golden with a Chocolate Lab


----------



## Beck

Aura with her chocolate Labrador friend- Bella at puppy preschool. 










Next thing - a Golden captured doing a trick. 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MaureenM

Here's Finley, 










Next, a golden rooting for their favorite football team!


----------



## Katduf

bear ready for football season. 
Next...a golden posing on the beach...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Oliver, 

Next, A Golden in a field.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Great shot Graham...

Next a golden in or on a sleeping bag...


----------



## sabrinamae12

Kuyani laying on top of my sleeping bag on vacation. 

Next: a golden sleeping with its head on a pillow

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf

Stormy having a little nap in bed. 
Next...a golden catching a wave in the surf....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Golden in the surf...had to borrow Candice's amazing picture of Champ riding the surf...and for more wonderful pictures of Champ check out this link.

https://www.facebook.com/CandiceSedighanPhotography


NEXT A RESCUED GOLDEN RETRIEVER WITH HIS / HER NEW FAMILY...

Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldenCamper

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Golden in the surf...had to borrow Candice's amazing picture of Champ riding the surf...and for more wonderful pictures of Champ check out this link.
> 
> NEXT A RESCUED GOLDEN RETRIEVER WITH HIS / HER NEW FAMILY...
> 
> Pete & Woody


First picture I thought of too Pete. Want to included my scared to death of water Fiona (when first I adopted her) n our freshwater "surf".

RESCUED GOLDEN RETRIEVER WITH HIS / HER NEW FAMILY <Still applies.


----------



## GoldenCamper

If anyone ever asks for a golden with a full moon, got that covered, just sayin...


----------



## Claire's Friend

Layla ( a GRF rescue and transport  ) and her new family.
Next a Golden and a full moon


----------



## GoldenCamper

The "supermoon" this year  Not a great pic but for a point and shoot it's ok : Minor alterations in Lightroom and imagenomic noise reduction, EXIF intact for the photo peeps.

*Next: A Golden in a wagon.*


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Golden Camper... great photograph... also qualifies if anyone ever calls out golden balancing full moon on his/her nose.


----------



## PortlandLily

Lily in her (first) wagon 








Next: Golden in a kayak


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

PortlandLily said:


> Lily in her (first) wagon
> View attachment 256754
> 
> 
> Next: Golden in a kayak
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm afraid that's just TOO CUTE!!!


Pete & Woody


----------



## Claire's Friend

Take your pick :
The last pic is Joy and Ticket !! (goldenca)
Next a Golden in a store


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is Max at Home Depot during one of our obedience classes. Down Stay.
Next: Golden camping.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Opus was wonderful when it came to camping. She traveled with us everywhere.

NEXT: A golden digging.


----------



## Max's Dad

Here are 3 of Max digging a hole in our backyard. First 2 digging, the last standing in the hole.
Next: Golden chasing a critter.


----------



## PortlandLily

This went on for hours...




















Next, a Golden helping themselves in the refrigerator 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko getting his dad a beer....well the eagles ARE playing!!!


NEXT: a golden with a grandparent..(a human)


----------



## Neeko13

ooops...sorry posted twice...


----------



## Neeko13

Nitro & Nash :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat with their Pop-Pop....

NEXT: Golden in a convertible!~!!!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Sammie with my father, her grandfather, on a drift I took them down on the infamous Deschutes River.

NEXT A GOLDEN TRAINING OR TRAINED FOR SEARCH & RESCUE...

Just a bit to slow on the draw...so we're looking for a golden in a convertible...

Woody go get me a beer!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Tasha in a convertible..

NEXT A GOLDEN TRAINING OR TRAINED FOR SEARCH AND RESCUE


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Borrowed from Sunrises post...

Next more search & rescue honoring our faithful Golden's and those lost on this sad day...


Pete & Woody


----------



## corkielovesgoldens

A couple of pictures of search and rescue goldens from 9/11.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

A sobering sight...taken from Scotty's post...

40 Photos of Hero Dogs of 9/11 - Ripley the Dog


And next on a happier note...a Golden playing with children.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Artemis and Liberty as puppers with my granddaughter Hailey.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App
Next, a golden on a firetruck.


----------



## lhowemt

Artnlibsmom said:


> Artemis and Liberty as puppers with my granddaughter Hailey.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> Next, a golden on a firetruck.


Oh my they must have been a handful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

lhowemt said:


> Oh my they must have been a handful!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Actually they were absolutely wonderful. We camped the first ten days so they were outside almost constantly. I actually think that helped to speed up their house breaking, as they literally never had an accident in the house once we got home. They were so good at entertaining each other that they rarely chewed anything other than each other.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Still looking for a golden with or on a firetruck

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend

*Golden puppies on a fire truck*



Next a Golden in a hoodie


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful

Here she is, ready for the cold this weekend!
Next a golden sleeping with there favorite toy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MelMcGarry

Hard to see it, but here is Tucker with the goose I bought before I even got him. He still loves it. Next up - a Golden and a shoe


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Next a pair of 'Then and Now' photos of a golden.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Here are two examples of what I mean by 'THEN AND NOW'... So it can be any golden subject as long as it is 'THEN AND NOW'


----------



## 1oldparson

Then:








Now:








Next, an adult golden on a lap 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12

I know we already have a "then and now," but I had to share mine


----------



## sabrinamae12

And here is an adult golden on a lap. 
Next: a senior golden with a baby golden

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurie

This is my Bridge Boy Reno and Lexx the day we brought him home. Reno was 12 months post hemangio diagnosis in this picture.

Next: A Golden bobbing for something!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Bobbing for hot dogs at our Valentine's party
Next a Golden on a slide


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Next a golden at a playground playing with children...


DSC00779 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr


----------



## sabrinamae12

Bumping - still need a golden on a playground with children!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend

*Closest thing I could find*

  

How about a Golden floating on something ?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

That playground shot was tougher than I thought...I googled it and came up with this...CStrong73's post back in 2012...very cute but no kids...

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...120790-what-do-you-mean-playgrounds-kids.html


Thanks SM...I thought maybe I had killed the thread.

We're now looking for a Golden floating on something...


Pete & Woody


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

I think the issue may have been that most playgrounds prohibit dogs.


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko on his raft....

Next Golden with flowers....


----------



## Otter

*Giggles (RIP) smelling a flower.*









*Next - A Golden and a Bug.*


----------



## Claire's Friend

How about a Golden dressed as a bug ??
If this counts, how about a Golden that looks like it's flying.


----------



## Otter

Claire's Friend said:


> How about a Golden dressed as a bug ??


Works for me!  Cute picture.

Barkley's brother Nick flying through the air









Pebbles' mom flying









*Next... how about a Golden at a hospital/nursing home type setting.*


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is Max visiting at a nursing home. 
Next: Golden lounging in the grass.


----------



## KeaColorado

Here's Kea in a grassy mountain field. Life is good!









Next: A golden in the rain


----------



## Jen & Brew

Brew in the grass









Next, the golden look of love 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

I think Golden in the rain should be next.


----------



## Jen & Brew

Yup, I was too late


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13

Well, it was starting to spit...









Next a golden diving in the water..


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Rain - golden.... think this qualifies. 

NEXT: A golden climbing in or out of a tub.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Try again... Bobbin with Bob.

Next a Golden climbing in or out of a tub.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Hmmmm.... still looking for a golden climbing in or out of a tub.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Closest thing I have
First bath with Grandma, she loves her Booster Bath
Next, a Golden holding something on it's nose.....


----------



## Dryloofah

Pic 1 : her monkey toy, which she rip it apart long time ago
Pic 2: treats = D

Next: A golden that holding something on it's head


----------



## Guybrush

Guybrush balancing Twilight SParkle on his head.

Next - Giant golden smiles


----------



## starshine

if she'd smile just a bit more the edges of her mouth would meet at the back of her head I guess  

next a golden "at work"


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Will this qualify of a golden 'at work'.... if so, I'd like to see another golden diving.


----------



## starshine

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Will this qualify of a golden 'at work'.... if so, I'd like to see another golden diving.


just perfect!!!


----------



## AlanK

Gosh I can not believe I just saw this thread :uhoh:. Cool pictures and next was "golden diving"


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Come on --- it's been 24 hours... surely someone out there has a photo of a golden diving.


----------



## Neeko13

Nitey diving....next golden at school......:


----------



## lhowemt

Oh, let me double up, my siggy picture is Hazel "diving" more like launching. She sure did LOVE to leap.

Next, still, a golden at school.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Jordan in Puppy Class
Next a Golden watching TV


----------



## Laurie

Lincoln watching the baseball game.

Next: A Golden being told a secret by a fur friend.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

oh boy... one of my photo favorites... tasha watching tv. but I see Laurie beat me by posting her photo...


----------



## sabrinamae12

Kuyani and Friday. 

Next: a golden fishing!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Fishing, did someone say fishing?!? Here's Woody after a rainbow trout!

Next a Golden digging for a mole or a vole...


Pete & Woody


----------



## starshine

a little tale about a golden digging ...
first comes digging ...









then the surprise ... she really got it out 









next a golden babysitting


----------



## Portia1224

Next: a golden reading a book


----------



## Neeko13

Here's nash reading....next golden w a bird...


----------



## Claire's Friend

Next a Golden standing up on their back legs


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

which is it? Golden standing on their back legs? Will one standing on back legs in water count? Or is it Golden with a bird... in which case, do ducks count?

What I need to see next is a golden jumping through a hoop or over a hurdle.


----------



## Laurie

Lexx practicing his agility.

Next: A Golden enjoying a pile of leaves.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Leaves...Woody loves leafs...


A74A2869.JPG by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

Next a golden from down under...

Pete & Woody


----------



## Katduf

out in the Aussie sun. 
Next... A golden counter surfing...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dryloofah

Just got this today, she wasn't really doing something bad tho, she was just trying to see where I am. Was playing chase and run with her.

Next： A golden playing dead , LOL


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Next -- A golden as seen in the sideview mirror


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Just came across my favorite 'golden playing possum' photo. Still looking for a golden in the sideview mirror.


----------



## T&G

Hunter enjoying the summer breeze. 









Next- a golden and a pumpkin!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend

Next a Golden at a log cabin


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Opus and Cabin #7 on the shores of Lake Tattoga, B.C.

Next - a golden in the fall.


----------



## AlanK

Tuff roll in the leafs.

Next thing Sunset photo.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

How about a sunrise Alan? Woody in this mornings sun...


A74A6923 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

If that's acceptable next a golden pup with a Leonberger pup...hmmmm....someone must have this combination...


Pete & Woody


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I was hoping I could entice ScottyUSN to post a picture of his two little charmers, Bogey & Reese. There are plenty of pictures of these two in his thread entitled Golden or Leonberger...be forewarned if you haven't been through this thread yet you may find yourself longing for Leonberger once you've completed it.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/other-pets/115986-golden-leonberger.html

How about a golden in the surf...

Pete & Woody


----------



## Max's Dad

Max in the surf. Next: Golden running in the woods.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

next - golden in a convertible (with the top down).


----------



## Claire's Friend

*:

Next a Golden blowing out candles

 *


----------



## Neeko13

Nitey blowing out his candle :::

Next, a golden in the ocean.....


----------



## Katduf

Bear enjoying an ocean swim with me. 
Next...a golden lazing in the sun...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck

Aura at 8 weeks enjoying the sun. I forgot how little she was. 


Next thing: A golden participating in therapy work. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Hey... that's my golden in that convertible.... Honestly, I was going to post that same photo and change the next topic. So, thank you so much Claire's friend... for getting the thread rolling again.


----------



## Max's Dad

Max doing therapy work. Next: Golden in the snow.


----------



## Bob Dylan

My beautiful Dylan!

Next: Golden retrieving paper!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Okay... Bob to the rescue... Golden with newspaper.

NEXT : A favorite photo of a golden that has passed away.


----------



## Katduf

This is Jasper, he went to slept next to us and never woke up. He was 12, and he left us in July 2011. Such a gentle giant with an even bigger heart. 
Next...a golden on a boat...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Woody sitting with my nephew...


Next a golden looking for a little love...


Pete & Woody

Edit to add Jasper's smile tells so much...sorry for your loss.


----------



## Neeko13

Nitey getting some lovin...

Next a golden with a scarf...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

A74A3168 by StillWaterGold, on Flickr

Next a golden hunting...anything

Changed my mind...how about a golden dealing with the government shut down...


----------



## Cody'sMom

Stop the madness!

Next: A Golden in a snowstorm.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Luna in last year's "Nemo" snow storm!
Next, a golden with ice cream!


----------



## Neeko13

Here's nash & nitey eating their fav, ice cream..

Next a golden shopping....


----------



## Cody'sMom

“Oooooo Mom, can I have a chinchilla? How ‘bout a bunny? OK. I’ll settle for a cat pom pom.”
Next: a wet Golden in the middle of shaking.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Next a golden and a skunk:doh:


----------



## Cody'sMom

Maybe someone's Golden has a stuffed toy skunk to keep this going? Would that count?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I think taking a picture of your golden "playing" with a skunk might be the very last thing on one's mind should they encounter such a scene. I was thinking of a toy skunk. I didn't have any luck with a google search so let's change this to a Golden celebrating Halloween.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Neeko13

Nitro & nash....

Next, a golden w an umbrella....


----------



## Winniesmom

I'll go back and post a golden with a skunk. It was Winnie's first toy...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Winniesmom said:


> I'll go back and post a golden with a skunk. It was Winnie's first toy...
> View attachment 272082
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Alright! Thank you, you get bonus points for that pic...whatever that means.

So were still looking for a golden with an umbrella.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko getting ready for the rain..










Next, a golden w the infamous toy duck.....


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bad picture but a very used Duck!

Next: Golden at the Groomers!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Does having one's nails clipped count as grooming? 
Hmmmm?

Next a golden drinking water from something other then a dog dish.


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko drinking from doggie fountain at the oark!!!








Next, a golden who looks sad.....


----------



## mddolson

*Sad Bella*

This is Bella when she's been told she can't play right now & go lay down.
She goes to her pillow in front of the fireplace & sulks.

Mike D


----------



## mddolson

I have no suggestions for : next, so anyone can jump in.
Mike D


----------



## Cody'sMom

How about a Golden lounging on its back, on the couch with the TV remote near its paw?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

good luck with that!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Cody'sMom said:


> How about a Golden lounging on its back, on the couch with the TV remote near its paw?


And let's throw in while drinking a beer, a Bud Light! Sorry Cody's Mom, just couldn't resist. My bet would be you're not too far off base, less the beer. Lets see...

Pete & Woody


----------



## Neeko13

They were on their backs til I pulled out the camera.. the remote is there, hope this works!!









Next a golden yawning....


----------



## Claire's Friend

Hope this counts
Next a Golden on a surf board


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Obviously not a "real" surf board, but we used it as one. Please fill free to put a picture of your pup on a real one. 

Next, your Golden chasing their tail.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Bumping up for Golden chasing its tail...


----------



## sabrinamae12

Hope it's okay to do a video since it's hard to get a picture 






Next: A golden with its prized possession!


----------



## Otter

*Prized Possession* - Pretty girl with her duck










*If this works, then how about for the next one, a Golden drinking water from a bucket*


----------



## Beck

How about a golden drinking from a watering can??











Next thing: How about a golden as a puppy and then as an adult (so two pics, if that is allowed??)


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Tasha -- 8 1/2 week old and 8 1/2 years old.

Next - golden waiting at the door for someone.

Casey at 7-8 weeks old and again at 6 years old.
And finally Bob at 6 years old and then at 5 minutes old

(sorry - couldn't help myself)


----------



## Laurie

Austin as a baby and now 4.5 years later.


Oooops.....too late!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Tasha -- 8 1/2 week old and 8 1/2 years old.
> 
> Next - golden waiting at the door for someone.


LOVE that girl !!


----------



## Max's Dad

Max at 3 months old and at 3 years old. (Sorry, too slow . . . too late.)


----------



## sabrinamae12

Waiting to come in  

Next: A golden in a child's bed


----------



## kwhit

Here's Chance on my daughter Caitlyn's bed years ago...

Next...Golden with a musical instrument


----------



## Claire's Friend

Rock and Roll Heaven
DogMomAbby made this for me while they were all stive alive. Love this pic so much !!
Next a Golden with a huge stick


----------



## Reese9

What's next??


----------



## pedrogoya

A golden at the restaurant  









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

I think a Golden with a huge stick is next. If so:
Next: Golden playing ball.


----------



## Emz

*goldens and there tennis balls*

Take your pick  he loves his tennis balls!

Next....a golden then and now. A puppy picture in the same pose when hes an older dog


----------



## sabrinamae12

One of my favorites  the day I brought him home, and almost two years later. 

Next: a golden "driving" a vehicle

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

Luna driving!! 

Next: A golden digging a hole.


----------



## Max's Dad

Max digging a hole. Next: Golden swimming.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## vleffingwell

A reason we have trouble fishing is the constant wet dogs! LOL!
Next: A Golden Drooling!


----------



## Neeko13

My Nash :--heart::--heart:










Next, 2 puppies (or more) playing ::


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Nash666 said:


> My Nash :--heart::--heart:
> 
> View attachment 273898
> 
> 
> 
> Next, 2 puppies (or more) playing ::


That's just too cute...


Pete & Woody


----------



## vleffingwell

HHere are 3! Jewel, Charming and Kaila!
Next: Golden with tongue sticking out!


----------



## Laurie

How about 2 with their tongues sticking out (Austin and Lincoln).

Next: A Golden wearing a pumpkin bandana.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Another blast from the past... 
How about a Golden with a great big bow on ????


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

20 hours have passes since this topic was posted. 
So, here is a great big bow from Bob. 

Oh wait.. you meant bow, not bow. :doh:


----------



## Claire's Friend

Bob-N-Tash said:


> 20 hours have passes since this topic was posted.
> So, here is a great big bow from Bob.
> 
> Oh wait.. you meant bow, not bow. :doh:


THAT surely counts !!!: Pick the next one....


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

The next one..... a golden with a mud puddle


----------



## Winniesmom

. The aftermath of mud hole. Next. A golden with their diploma


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cody'sMom

Cody earned his Canine Good Citizen in 2006.

Next: A Golden opening a birthday present.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Tasha used the brute force method to open packages and to get the treats out of kongs. She would toss and shake the package until the contents spilled out. 

Next a golden in a costume.


----------



## Neeko13

nitey & nash.....


next, a golden eating birthday cake....


----------



## Claire's Friend

A golden wearing shoes


----------



## goldenca

She's wearing (Minnie) shoes. LOL

Next a golden playing the piano.


----------



## SadiesWorld

Sadie on June 24, 2012 
Sadie on October 5, 2013 

Hmmmm, how about a Golden in a field of flowers! Lol










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SadiesWorld

Oopsies! I posted the wrong photos! Ignore mine!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldenca

Still looking for a golden playing piano.... or any musical instrument.


----------



## Beck

I did kind of cheat and got my husband to hold Aura up. Lol. She likes sitting next to it and listen as my husband plays but doesn't like to sit in the narrow seat by herself. 









Next thing: A golden having fun with a sprinkler. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Tasha and the lawn sprinklers.

Next: A golden having fun with a garden hose


p.s Sadies World.. .love your now and then pair.


----------



## Neeko13

No pics,  but a video, hope that works..... 

Next, a golden with a hat on!!!!!





Crazy Neeko!!! - YouTube


----------



## Cody'sMom

How about a Golden with a Golden hat on?

Next: A Golden lying down with “frog legs”.


----------



## Neeko13

Molson waiting for his mom to come home...

Next, a golden smiling....


----------



## sabrinamae12

Next: a golden looking proud after doing something naughty!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf

Bear had taken the cover off the brickie's sand while it was raining and then took Stormy in to it and showed her a lot of fun. The sand set like concrete in their fur and both had to be scrubbed down in the shower...at least THEY had fun. 
Next... A golden shredding a stuffie toy..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cody'sMom

I had this wonderful fantasy that Cody would love the little moose I got him as a puppy and carrying it around with him his whole life. :doh: 4 shredded moose, 2 bears and 2 octopus later, I gave up that dream for hard chew bones.

Next: A Golden counter surfing.


----------



## Beck

Aura at 5 months watching daddy stuff her kong toys for work the next day. 








Also had to share this one. This was her first attempt at 4 months. Lol









Next Thing - A golden and a baby meeting. 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Guybrush

Bumping this up. Still looking for a baby and golden meeting.


----------



## Neeko13

Baby Bradley meets Neeko..... Ouch....









Next, a golden running .....


----------



## Otter

A Golden running









*Next: A Golden Grandmother and her Golden Grandchildren*


----------



## Neeko13

Bumping this up, anyone have a pic of a grandmother golden w her grandchildren??


----------



## Roushbabe

Was really excited to see a golden grandmother with her grand pups! I hope someone on this forum can post up a picture


----------



## Claire's Friend

So here's a Golden Mommy, Golden Grand Mommy and Golden Great Grand Mommy with me and the flying Baby J !!
How about a Golden jumping off a diving board ??


----------



## Laurie

Bumping up for a Golden jumping off of a diving board!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Maybe we need something else. How about a Golden wearing a wig ??


----------



## Pixie

Uh uh uh! Me me me! I have one of those! But not here :banghead:



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13

Nitey....again 

Next, a golden taking a bath!!!!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Max getting his bath yesterday. Next: Golden on the run.









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Am I fast enough? A golden on the run.

Next - A golden retriever art doodad you have around the house (doormat, statue, knicknack, keychain)


----------



## Bob Dylan

Does this count, a figure of a Golden in our yard!

Next: a Golden wearing a NFL scarf or collar


----------



## KeaColorado

No takers? Does a college football bandana count?


----------



## Neeko13

My neeko wearing his Eagles scarf..I know, I know, I told him, but we only watch "vick-less" games....










Next, a golden enjoying ice cream. .


----------



## Laurie

How about Austin getting ready to enjoy his ice cream!!

Next: A Golden with some cows.


----------



## Neeko13

Nobody seems to have a golden w some cows, how about a golden as a cow???

Next, a golden chasing his tail...


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

How about a golden chasing someone elses tail?

Next a golden eating spaghetti


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Don't want to see the game stall because of me...
So here are some spaghetti goldens.

Next - a then and now set of photos of a golden


----------



## Max's Dad

Max: Then(3 months old) and Now(3 years old). 
Next: Golden on his or her back--that is "tummy and legs up."


----------



## Beck

Auras favourite position on our couch.









Next : A golden watching TV


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko watching funniest home videos...


Next, a golden hiking...


----------



## Cody'sMom

Puppy Cody in 2004 watching a Dobi do a play bow on TV.

Next: A Golden carrying its leash.


----------



## sabrinamae12

Kuyani hiking in West Virginia this summer. 

Next: a golden carrying its leash

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Gunner with his leash.









Next, your Golden playing with another animal (not a dog)


----------



## sabrinamae12

I have a video of this somewhere... I was laughing hysterically. Kuyani and TJ (the cat) both wanted to play with that string. Kuyani took the end and started walking around with it, and the other end was dragging on the ground. So TJ chased him around the living room attacking the string and Kuyani couldn't figure out why this cat wouldn't leave him alone  So it's not the best picture, but they were playing lol










*Next: a therapy golden working its magic  *


----------



## sabrinamae12

Bumping for a therapy golden? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

C'mon someone has to have a therapy dog picture somewhere!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

How about a Golden helping read a book...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I believe I've posted this before but here's Woody doing his best therapy work with my Mom who is no longer with us. 



Next a Golden at a soccer match...

Pete & Woody

Whoops to slow on the draw...

NEXT....
How about a Golden helping read a book...


----------



## Brave

You got beat by Cathy's gunner  

Next is a Golden with a book....


----------



## Portia1224

*Willow Reading Democracy and Political Ignorance*

My golden Willow reading my husband's new book.

Next: a golden retriever with another golden whose coat is a different shade of gold (e.g. a lighter golden with a darker golden.)


----------



## Makomom

Does a sugar face count??


----------



## Neeko13

How about Neeko???

NEXT, A golden chasing a critter up a tree....


----------



## Neeko13

Shoot, I shoulda read that all the way, I only have one dog in the pic, sorry, carry on...


----------



## Guybrush

Are these 2 different enough?

If so next is a golden after surgery.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Princess Erin after having a tumor removed from her leg.
How about a Golden with a hat on ??


----------



## kwhit

Claire's Friend said:


> How about a Golden with a hat on ??


My two with hats on...

(Next a Golden next to a statue)


----------



## KeaColorado

*A golden with a statue*

Kea as a puppy with the Nittany Lion statue - We ARE....PENN STATE! 









Next - a golden and a reptile


----------



## Guybrush

How about a stuffed crocodile? As seen in these photos that were not taken purely to keep this thread going.














We already had the toy, just haven't taken the tags off.

Next - A golden with a pony (real or toy)


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel back when he was 12 weeks old... we walked around farms and met this pony who wanted to be his friend. Keisel wasn't scared at all, it was so cute. 


NEXT: Golden in Fall leaves


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Gold on Gold!










Next, Golden with their favourite toy.


----------



## Brave

Next: a golden in a chair. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie

*Next: Golden with a shoe in their mouth!*


----------



## Roushbabe

Memorial Day this year


NEXT: Golden sitting on a humans lap


----------



## Claire's Friend

Next a Golden sitting on someone's lap


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Next a golden with a vole or digging for a vole...


Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldenCamper

Gee, guess that would be us.





























Next a Golden with their birthday cake.


----------



## Brave

Next: a golden with all fours in the air.


----------



## Roushbabe

Here's a few! Love these action shots. Keisel trying to reach for the highest tree branch lol


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Next: Golden caught doing the zoomies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan

Next, Golden Sleeping


----------



## sabrinamae12

Tired puppy  

Next: a golden on vacation!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Next.....a golden in pajamas

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend

I think it's really a nightgown :
Next a Golden eating Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## Neeko13

Well its been 2 days, I have this photo from the forum from couple yrs. Ago, not my photo, but a pup enjoying a nice thanksgiving dinner...

Next, a golden giving kisses to someone....


----------



## Ksdenton

Next a golden in sunglasses


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Makomom

Mr.Cool 
Next: a golden dock jumping


----------



## Max's Dad

Max dock dive. Next: Golden in the snow.


----------



## Dexter12

Goldens on the beach


----------



## Vhuynh2

Molly chasing a friend in the snow:










edit: Oops, too slow!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Next: a golden's best begging face.


----------



## Katduf

mmmmm, cookie...
Next... A golden laughing...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T-Joy

Joy laughing 



next: pic should show that cat and Golden are best friends


----------



## sabrinamae12

Kuyani and Friday  

Next: a golden with chickens


----------



## Claire's Friend

Next a Golden wearing a t-shirt


----------



## Neeko13

How about 2 goldens w t shirts? ? 

Next, a golden doing the infamous golden roll


----------



## Pixie

Could this aplly ?









If so, next: a golden crazy whiskers

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan

Next: Golden with a bucket!


----------



## Otter

*Or*










*Next: A Golden with a Moustache*


----------



## Otter

Next: A Golden with a Moustache

I was thinking of an image of a Golden with a photoshoped Moustache or a Moustache from food or something. But maybe that is unreasonable.

Instead, how about next: A Golden that lost a fight with a burdock plant. In other words, a poor *Golden with a mess of burs in its fur*.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Otter said:


> Next: A Golden with a Moustache
> 
> I was thinking of an image of a Golden with a photoshoped Moustache or a Moustache from food or something. But maybe that is unreasonable.
> 
> Instead, how about next: A Golden that lost a fight with a burdock plant. In other words, a poor *Golden with a mess of burs in its fur*.


Oh for goodness sake...here lol  !! Poor J, it took 3 mustaches to get one to stick : She got a REALLY big cookie for this.
Let's get this going again...Jordan would like to see Goldens playing tug of war.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

My bridge girl Sammie...

Next a golden in a meadow...


Pete & Woody


----------



## Cody'sMom

Next: A Golden doing a play “snarly snout”.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Next....A golden hogging the bed......
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Bed Hog. Next: Golden at the beach.


----------



## Neeko13

Nitey at the beach. .next a golden standing on two leg s...


----------



## Laurie

Next: A golden wearing a Xmas bandana in front of a Xmas tree.


----------



## Neeko13

Molson & neeko s first Christmas..

Next, a golden in a crazy sleeping position...


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Justice napping....
Next, a golden sledding....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend

Erin says" Not too sure about this sledding thing Mom, can't I just play the snow ??"
Next a Golden in a tree


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Claire's Friend said:


> Erin says" Not too sure about this sledding thing Mom, can't I just play the snow ??"
> Next a Golden in a tree


A golden in a tree? Now this I wantta see...there are going to be a lot of nervous squirrels out there if this come to be!

Pete & Woody


----------



## Claire's Friend

It was Lushie that inspired this request :
Her Mom (Jill) posted this on FB today
"
*almost had HEART FAILURE as Lushie pulled the biggest stunt of her life on the Falmouth Foreside hike by jumping from the ground to a big tree branch about four feet off the ground, walking up it, and jumping higher to another branch until she was 10-12 feet over my head! I have never seen a dog do something like this - she wanted that squirrel. She and her sister Juice are both live wires; Jennifer Craig definitely should have called this the "Mountain Goat" litter instead of the "Shine" litter. Fear factor- 10+. "*

:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Claire's Friend said:


> It was Lushie that inspired this request :
> Her Mom (Jill) posted this on FB today
> "
> *almost had HEART FAILURE as Lushie pulled the biggest stunt of her life on the Falmouth Foreside hike by jumping from the ground to a big tree branch about four feet off the ground, walking up it, and jumping higher to another branch until she was 10-12 feet over my head! I have never seen a dog do something like this - she wanted that squirrel. She and her sister Juice are both live wires; Jennifer Craig definitely should have called this the "Mountain Goat" litter instead of the "Shine" litter. Fear factor- 10+. "*
> 
> :


We need a picture of that !!! Hopefully she'll post.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Bentleysmom

Does it count if the tree is on the ground?


----------



## Claire's Friend

While we're waiting, here a video of Ricochet the Surf Dog climbing a tree for a movie she's in .:


----------



## Claire's Friend

Bentleysmom said:


> Does it count if the tree is on the ground?


I think that should count. Keep the game going, pick something else !!


----------



## Claire's Friend

I am picking again, Joyce can have my next turn.
Next a litter of Golden puppies


----------



## Winniesmom

. One of these is Winnie's new sister Charlie..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Forgot to say a Golden looking guilty!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Golden retrieving a bird on a hunt 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Otter

Pick one!


Next: A golden in a mud puddle.

#1









#2









#3









#4


----------



## sabrinamae12

GIANT mud puddle = very happy golden boy!  

Next: a golden cuddling with its favorite stuffed toy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiD

Maddie snuggling with her Lamb Chop



Next a Golden watching TV


----------



## 1oldparson

Ginger, watching TV. Next, a Golden smile. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf

Bear is happy after a swim in the pool. 
Next...a golden chilling out on the lounge...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emz

Samson grinning 

Next.....a then and now picture but from first day home and a now picture at a year old.


----------



## Otter

Pebbles the day we brought her home.









Pebbles on her first b-day.









Next: A Golden in the bathtub.


----------



## sabrinamae12

Probably my favorite picture ever lol

Next: a golden chilling out on the lounge 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Golden on the lounge. Next: Golden playing ball.


----------



## Roushbabe

You pick... Keisel is obsessed with playing Ball!! As you can see by his facial expressions lol


NEXt: Golden winking!


----------



## Ksdenton

Does this count? This was a hard one








Next, golden surrounded by kids

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12

Good enough 



















Petting zooooo 

Next: a golden on a grooming table!


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel ready for a grooming session! 

NEXT: Golden doing a trick for a treat!


----------



## sabrinamae12

Learning to high five  

Next: a golden half-sitting on human furniture (back end on couch, front feet on floor)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12

Bumping... Anyone?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Okay, here is Max with front feet on ottoman, back feet on floor. Next Golden swimming in a lake, river or pool.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Morgan in Golden Cove
How about a Golden in a trailer


----------



## Max's Dad

Max on the bed in our 5th wheel trailer. Next: Golden in the surf.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Claire's Friend

We are probably hogging the game, but this is one of my fav pics! We'll take Max up there next time you come up!!
A Golden under the covers...


----------



## Vhuynh2

Molly under my nerdy periodic table of elements throw blanket:










Next: a golden having zoomies


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Thor zooming around me on the leash
Next, a golden playing with a soccer ball


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Next. A group go goldens


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winniesmom

Meant a group of goldens. Sorry about the double picture


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurie

My group of Goldens: Reno, Austin, Lincoln and Lexx.

Next: A Golden showing off a training certificate.


----------



## Pammie

Laurie said:


> Next: A Golden showing off a training certificate.


Bump!!

I know there are so many obedient, smart pups on this board! Strut your stuff!


----------



## golden rascal

My bridge GR. Rusty with his CGC cert
Next a GR in a window


----------



## Pammie

Here is Bryley in his favorite window perch!

Next: Your Golden picking a toy from their toy box!


----------



## golden rascal

Teddy's favorites are always at the bottom
Next: a golden playing tug with another dog


----------



## sabrinamae12

Here are two - Kuyani with our rottie, Cuda, and Kuyani with my sister's mastiff, Hooch.  

Next: A golden holding a bumper

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel swimming with his bumper! 

NEXT: Golden with his real golden mom!


----------



## Guybrush

Guybrush (at 4 weeks) with me and his Mum Kate.














NEXT: Golden having fun at the beach


----------



## Katduf

my Bear always has the time of his life at the beach. 
Next... A golden carrying a sock...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom

I thought I would finally look further to see what this site is really about. Now we are waiting on a picture of a Golden holding a sock eh? All those times I have chased Mercy around the dining table to get a sock out of her mouth, I should have had my camera with me!: I have pictures of Mercy at the beach, carrying a bumper, running through the fields and at a restaurant. Man, I should have joined this game long ago.

For now, I have a picture of Mercy shaking off at the beach!









If somebody doesn't beat me to it, I can very easily get a picture of Mercy carrying a sock when I get home!


----------



## SashasDad

Too funny - Same here, I wish I was at home so I could chase Sasha under the dinning room table to get a sock. We have only had her about a month, but now she will trade treats for socks. She apparently tricked me into this "training" approach.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Tanner caught with socks 









That's the uh-oh face lol he loves to go in the laundry room and steal socks or pull them off my sons feet in the middle of the night. I have pulled three out from half way down his throat...... 


Next.. A golden drinking from a hose or fountain 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan

Next: a golden getting the paper or mail


----------



## MrsKuhn

Tanner got a package 


Next - a golden with a bird 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Ducks are birds.... so here is my golden with a bird.

Next a golden wearing doggles (if no doggles by Saturday morning I will then accept a golden wearing sunglasses).


----------



## Bentleysmom

Doggles on Bentley

And I'll let you pick the next item


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentleysmom said:


> Doggles on Bentley
> 
> And I'll let you pick the next item


How about a Golden doing agility?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Here are 2 agility dogs... Tasha and Bob

NEXT: A golden 10 years or older.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

By the way... love Bentley in his goggles. I mean doggles.


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is Chewy, our previous Golden, at age 14. Next: Golden in the snow.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Next: a golden with an unlikely best friend...


----------



## Guybrush

Guybrush and his Foster Cat Luna

NEXT - A golden getting a belly rub


----------



## Brave

Next: a golden and a Thanksgiving feast. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cody'sMom

Bumping up for a pic of a Golden with a Thanksgiving feast. Come on people, someone had to have gotten a pic yesterday. 

I tried but Cody's Doggie Grams and Gramps were here and he wouldn't sit still.


----------



## sabrinamae12

I know this isn't what we're looking for, but I took it at Petco today to keep the game going. It's a can of Merrick's Thanksgiving Day Dinner. 

Next: a golden helping decorate for Christmas!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM

Finley's helping keep the piles of artificial tree limbs in order.....Next a Golden with Santa!


----------



## Pammie

Since a couple days have already passed and no _real_ Santas have shown up, here is Bryley with a Santa of sorts and his American Fox Hound friend, Lucky!

*Next: your golden with a snowman*


----------



## Guybrush

Bump. Surely some one has a snowman and golden pic?


----------



## Emz

Hope this will help! Lets keep the thread going  just googleda fun golden snowman image!
If this passes...lets see a golden opening there christmas present from a previous year


----------



## tine434

This thread is wonderful! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emz

Bumping


----------



## sabrinamae12

Next: a golden waiting to go outside

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Next a golden carrying a big stick


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixie

It is almost a tree... hihihi

Next: A golden enjoying the sun, bringing some warmth in this cold winter day

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12

Next: a sleepy golden who doesn't want to get out of bed (just one more minute mom!)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

Could NOT get him up from the cat scratch toy lol (which he stills sleeps on although now he's too big...)
Next a golden with a farm animal

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12

Kuyani watching chicks and ducklings. 

Next: a golden snuggled under a blanket

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

I couldn't do just one, my sweet Hazel loved to be under the covers..
Next - a golden getting airborne jumping into the water


----------



## Ksdenton

At daycare

Next, a Golden pictured with his/her destruction of something. Example a toy with the stuffing all pulled out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NikB8

The bunny went from 2 ears... to one 

Next- a golden waiting patiently with a treat on their nose


----------



## Pammie

Bump!....................


----------



## Cody'sMom

This is my friend's Bridge Girl, Kelly.

Next: A Golden reading posts on Golden Retriever Forum.


----------



## Cody'sMom

Bumping...

*But if a Golden reading posts on Golden Retriever Forum is too hard then how about a Golden looking at a computer?*


----------



## sabrinamae12

Watching How I Met Your Mother

Next: a golden cleaning off a human plate or bowl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cody'sMom

Puppy Cody IN the dishwasher! : He couldn't do that for long!

Next: a Golden in front of a fireplace.


----------



## Neeko13

Nitey & Nash crashing after a full day in the snow...(couple yrs. ago ) ::


Next, a golden helping others......







:::


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

One of my favorites…a bit slow at the trigger here…
Still waiting for a golden helping somebody…

Pete & Woody


----------



## Guybrush

bumpity bump


----------



## cgriffin

Merry Christmas


----------



## lhowemt

How about this, Pearl "helping" Doc.

Next, a Golden opening presents


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentley opening his bday presents. 

Next, a golden sleeping with his bed buddy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug

Sleeping with his bed buddy, momma 

Next golden with a kitty. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beck

Aura with our 5 year old male cat -Ash. 





Next thing- A golden with Santa 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## tine434

Santa was a little skinny on this day lol

Next: A golden momma with her baby goldens

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12

Jade with her babies. 

Next: a golden with its paws on the counter 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

(Sorry for OT) EEKZ! Where are more pics like this?!? Too cute! Precious little family 



sabrinamae12 said:


> Jade with her babies.
> 
> Next: a golden with its paws on the counter
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12

tine434 said:


> (Sorry for OT) EEKZ! Where are more pics like this?!? Too cute! Precious little family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I started a thread over the summer when I helped whelp a litter. It's called "New One Ash Babies" or something like that. I stopped posting new pictures around the end of summer because of vacation and school starting again but there's plenty in there 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Naughty puppy

Next, a golden covered in snow 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cody'sMom

Cody doesn't look too happy here, maybe a bit overwhelmed, but he does love the snow.

Next: A Golden all fresh and clean after a bath.


----------



## tine434

Next:
A golden with an unusual friend (any friend that they look a little odd or cute next to)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13

Ok, it's been two days, this is the best I have.... Nash meeting Beetlejuice 

Next, a golden being ridden....


----------



## Neeko13

Bumping up!!!! No one has a lil kiddie riding a golden 

If not, we can do a golden on a boat..


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Next a golden sitting by a tree...


----------



## MercyMom

Here's Mercy and another Golden next to a tree. Oh! Sitting by a tree. Let me look.


----------



## Roushbabe

Does a Christmas tree work?!? 

IF so... 

NEXT: Shot of a dog kissing a human face


----------



## Ksdenton

Dang it! This game is why I have to stop deleting pics from my phone. I had this and now it's gone. Ugh! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

Next -- a golden playing "peek-a-boo"


----------



## Discoverer

Next - a Golden caring other animal in his mouth.


----------



## Cody'sMom

Well, it's been a week and no one must have a photo of a Golden caring other animal in its mouth so how about a Golden carrying a dinosaur animal stuffie in his mouth?

Next: your most favorite photo of your Golden(s).


----------



## Neeko13

My fave pic of Molson ::::

Next, a golden wearing a sweater!!!!!


----------



## Roushbabe

Here's Keisel at 12 weeks wearing a sweater for the first and last time! LOL. 

Next: Golden retriever siblings together


----------



## Winniesmom

Winnie and Charlie. 18 months and 11 weeks. Same parents...

Next. A golden out shopping.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

This is Remi in Savannah GA... we were out shopping the historic distric shops, but never made it more than 2 ft at a time before he was swarmed by people wanting to say hello. One time it took us 1 hour to get into the Ice cream shop!

Next: A golden getting into some trouble

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Oh my boy has this one no problem. Take your pic






















Next, your best golden "shaming" picture (and don't tell me it's cruel)

I accidentally uploaded my own but show me yours

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

Ps....
That picture makes me wonder if our kitchen floor plans are made the same



Ksdenton said:


> Oh my boy has this one no problem. Take your pic
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cody'sMom

Next: A Golden being silly.


----------



## meadows

Marvin being a goofy little pup, hiding his face from us! 

Next: a golden on vacation 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko on the beach in Delaware. .....
next, a golden on two feet.......


----------



## ArchersMom

Next a litter of puppies!


----------



## Emhorsey

My pup with his mum and siblings ? 







Next, a smiling Golden! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie

My happy Bryley!!

Next: a golden licking the bottom of your yogurt container!


----------



## Burd

Took this from my tablet, so it's poor quality. 

Next, a Golden with its ear/s flipped back!


----------



## Ksdenton

Next, golden on a wooded trail


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko in the woods!!!! Next, a golden drinking from a water fountain!!!!


----------



## Ksdenton

Next, a golden catching a frisbee


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Burd

Dixie and her new Frisbee!

Next, a Golden with glasses on.


----------



## Dexter12

edit oops! I did the wrong one. I don't have glasses but here's the one and only time I put clothing on Dex. His face says "I hate you" but he got over it. :









Next! A golden making a funny sleeping face.


----------



## Katduf

Bear's funny sleeping face.
Next...
A golden looking at the camera with 'those' eyes...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Burd

Dixie's upset cause I took her pic without wiping up the bird's mess first. :

Next, a Golden with a newspaper


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

A golden with the newspaper... next a golden with another golden.


----------



## tine434

Rem at 8 weeks with his big grandpa!
Next: a Golden doing a trick

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Burd

Dixie waving

Next, a Golden in bed


----------



## ktkins7

I've got a golden on bed but not in bed. Next - a golden after playing in the mud

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko & Molson yesterday...

Next , a golden w a baby...


----------



## Roushbabe

I wanted to post a picture of a golden with glasses... got this photo of Keisel doing my work one day while I relaxed for a change! HAHA

The next photo is Keisel after playing in the dirt/mud at the dog park. 

NEXT: Golden caught winking


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko & Molson yesterday...

Next , a golden w a baby...


----------



## Neeko13

Oops, sorry, carry on..a golden winking....


----------



## Pammie

Next: golden shake-a-shaking their stuffie!


----------



## Roushbabe

Not necessarily a golden 'shaking' a stuffy.. rather than pulling. Wanted to keep the game going. Hope that's okay. 

Let's do what Nash suggested  

NEXT: A Golden with a baby.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Next....
A Golden jumping.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Max jumping into the planter. Next: Golden rolling in the grass.


----------



## Brave

Next: a Golden doing a unique trick


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vleffingwell

*Folding*

This is Abby Folding the frisbee









Next: Golden eating veggies out of the garden!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Veggies anyone?


----------



## sabrinamae12

More so helping carry than eat, but here is Kuy with sweet corn from our garden last year. He LOVES to shuck corn! 

Next: a golden eating ice cream

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

Next: a golden with their bestfriend

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emz

Samson with me! He is a Velcro dog and I'm his Besty!
He also is an extreme lap dog!


----------



## Emz

Oh thd next thing!
A golden on his back holding a toy with his paws!


----------



## Brave

Emz said:


> Oh thd next thing!
> A golden on his back holding a toy with his paws!











Next: glasses, googles, eyewear galore! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Burd

Next, a Golden wearing booties!


----------



## tine434

How cute!!!


1995yope said:


> Next, a Golden wearing booties!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Next...a Golden looking out of a window


----------



## Burd

Next, a Golden balancing a treat, toy, etc, on his or her nose! ^^


----------



## elly

I thought this was on his nose when I looked for it but it's more on his head..does it count? If so...the next should be a Golden opening a present


----------



## Burd

Aw so cute! Yep that counts. ^^










Next, a Golden giving "the face".


----------



## elly

That's so cute too!


'The face'!?????


----------



## Burd

Thanks!

Like 'puppy eyes'!


----------



## elly

Is this 'the face'? If so... He has lots of those faces, haha!
The next one is a Golden eating something


----------



## Burd

Hehe, yep, that's the face!


----------



## Shellbug

I tried to catch the food in view but he gobbled it up! 


Next a golden with his family 


Jana


----------



## Roushbabe

Not sure if you meant doggie family or human family. 

Here is a picture of Keisel with his brother and Mom  

NEXT: Golden with mud on their snout


----------



## elly

Mud and rain, hope that counts. Both as a puppy and big boy!

Next..a Golden in a hat


----------



## Burd

and a bonus hat pic :









Next, a Golden in public (at a store, vet, park, parking lot, etc)


----------



## ktkins7

At Petco. Next - a golden squeezing into a tight spot

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Max at 11 weeks old. Nice to see this thread come back to life. 

Next: Golden playing in the snow.


----------



## Burd

Dixie looooves snow!

Next, a Golden sleeping <3


----------



## Guybrush

Here is Guybrush sleeping with Kaylee waking up slightly for a cute photo.








Next - a Golden on Holiday


----------



## elly

Chester on holiday at the lodge 

Next.. A Golden bathing


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

after bathing ... a golden in a towel


----------



## ackmaui

Golden in the front seat of a car


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows

ackmaui said:


> View attachment 335594
> 
> 
> Golden in the front seat of a car
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My cutie Marvin smiling in the front seat of the van. 

Next: a golden wearing a bow (anywhere, bowtie, bows on head, etc)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13

Nite & Nash gussied up for my daughters wedding!!


Next, a golden opening a present....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Gunner and Honey opening presents.

Next: Golden in boots.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

3 goldens opening christmas gifts oops too slow.


----------



## elly

Golden smiling


----------



## elly

Oops sorry it's upside down!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

Next: a golden hugging a toy while sleeping


----------



## elly

Cuddling duck 
Next...Golden on a lap


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Oh... on a lap... I can do this


Next - Golden drinking from a swimming pool


----------



## elly

I hope a rain pool counts! Its not very common to have a pool here in the U K ! Chester swims and plays in the rain pools in our park...and drinks them too!! If its allowed then ...next..Golden with another pet other than a dog. If it's not allowed..just enjoy the photo anyway


----------



## Pammie

This is Bryley and my cat Magoo napping.

Next: Golden 'helping' you do housework or some other type of chore!
(don't know about you but Bryley has to be involved in anything I am doing and makes any job twice as hard! LOL!)


----------



## Burd

I had one somewhere of Dixie helping me do the dishes, but I can't find it - so here's Dixie helping my Dad clear fallen limbs from our yard. 

Next, a Golden with a funny facial expression.


----------



## elly

I think his expression says it all! :uhoh: he clearly thinks it's not his colour! Haha!
Next..., a Golden giving kisses


----------



## Jen & Brew

I know we've already got a funny face, but I couldn't resist! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emz

Face wetting! He is a licky puppy :smooch:

Next.....a golden in the show ring


----------



## elly

Chester with my daughter in pink, he got 3rd 

Next,, Golden with flowers


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Casey in the flowers... next I'd like to see another golden helping with some chores


----------



## T&G

My husband and I were watching our neighbors 2 Goldens so we had 3 in our backyard and decided it would also be a good time to put up Christmas lights. The boys weren't having it and wanted pets the whole time while daddy tried to run the extension cord around the house.








Next: a golden with their front paws on a window ledge. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf

I tried to hide the sand pit around the back side if the house during a two week period of non stop torrential rain, but they found it and decided it was the most fun to be had. I was looking at the trouble in action through the window. 
Next...2 goldens wrestling...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

Katduf said:


> View attachment 337322
> View attachment 337330
> 
> I tried to hide the sand pit around the back side if the house during a two week period of non stop torrential rain, but they found it and decided it was the most fun to be had. I was looking at the trouble in action through the window.
> Next...2 goldens wrestling...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Priceless!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

Does it count if they are both mixes? 









If YES, Next Up - two dogs eating off the same object, or chewing the same thing.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Surely one of these will qualify.... can't find the one of them both drinking from the same bowl.... 

Next a golden swimming


----------



## Katduf

one of the thousands of shots of Bear swimming. 
Next...a golden looking sweetly into the camera...


----------



## Emz

Samson with the look....cuteness gets you anything lol 

Next.....a golden now and then photo


----------



## Brave

Then (he's on the bottom)








Now (doing a flying attack, no less)








Next: a golden stealing food (uh oh!!)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Brave said:


> Then (he's on the bottom)
> View attachment 337618
> 
> 
> Now (doing a flying attack, no less)
> View attachment 337626
> 
> 
> Next: a golden stealing food (uh oh!!)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OMG!! Little Bear is sooo cute with his little puppy teeth and fierce look


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie

Bumpity Bump!


Brave said:


> Next: a golden stealing food (uh oh!!)


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Hah... only 2 occasions in this house where a golden helped herself to food... 
One was the whole roasted chicken that Tasha took off the kitchen island and brought into the living room so she could eat with us. 
And the second is the case of the missing salami sandwich. 
No photos from either occasion.


----------



## elly

No food stealers here either  Bump....


----------



## Brave

Well, maybe I should modify it to "a golden HOLDING a piece of food"

would that work better?


----------



## golden rascal

Teddy trying to steal food. Next, a GR in a window


----------



## Jen & Brew

Brew waiting for Joey to come home! 

Next flying ears! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Chester coming in to land, lol... Next, a Golden watching tv


----------



## Burd

Haha, will this do? :










edit; oops! Nevermind, carry on. A Golden watching TV.


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel watching a very important game earlier this year 

NEXT: Golden giving kisses to another dog


----------



## elly

Tongues at the ready..going in for the kiss.... This makes me laugh every time I see it! Hope it counts..if so.. Golden with muddy paws


----------



## Burd

BWAHAHAAAA! That pic is hilarious, elly! :roflmao:


----------



## Darthsadier

Sadie thought she did a good job. Next is a golden in bed with his or her humans.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

So so cute. Next...a Golden jumping


----------



## Burd

Next, a Golden giving his or her human a kiss!


----------



## Jen & Brew

Hope this works!

Next a golden in clothes!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Burd

Next, a Golden doing his or her favorite thing to do.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Swimming and Retrieving...

Next: A golden with a goofy grin.


----------



## elly

My happy boy... next... A Golden swimming


----------



## Darthsadier

Sadie in the lake. Next a golden in their winter gear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Burd

Dixie in her new parka. :









Next, a Golden training.


----------



## elly

Chesters first ever snow day, he was a happy chappy. Next ... a golden with a ball...oops never mind, lol


----------



## elly

Chester at the end of his training course..very proud...next..a golden with a ball


----------



## Burd

Hehe XD Dixie claims she's from another galaxy and can move objects with her eyes. ;D She's mastered playing fetch by herself.









Next, a Golden with a teddy bear.


----------



## elly

With his doggy teddy, lol..next a Golden in a hat


----------



## Burd

Dixie all dressed up for Bear's party









Next, a Golden on a couch.


----------



## elly

This was easy, lol. Next..a golden on a chair!

Oops, upside down!


----------



## Neeko13

Puppies on a couch, Neeko s siblings.....

Next, a golden in the mudd......


----------



## Max's Dad

Max on the chair and ottoman. Next: Golden at the beach.


----------



## Katduf

Stormy at the beach. 
Next...a golden getting a shampoo...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier

Sadie during her weekly bath 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier

Forgot what's next. Next is a golden watching their favourite tv show


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emz

What's next!


----------



## elly

Nice and comfy watching TV, lol. Next..a Golden 'gardening' :doh:


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Gardening -- next, an interesting way to carry a golden


----------



## Jen & Brew

These pics makes Brew laugh...











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

Hahaha!!!!
2 months later and Rem still likes daddy to carry him like this!
Next: a golden jumping off, over, or through something

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13

By their front legs????? Lol


Next, a golden in a mudd puddle. ...


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Through the hoop... now how about that mud puddle? 

(nash love those 2 little pot bellies)


----------



## Otter

Mud puddle? Barkley and a mud puddle





















Next: a golden and a clown


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

A potential game stopper for sure  
But through the wonders of photoshop I was able to create a golden with a clown.....
and the next thing... a golden in a boat.


----------



## elly

Chester on our canal boat holiday  Next.... A Golden by a fireside


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel when he was 15 weeks old 

NEXT: Golden making a snow angel in the snow


----------



## Darthsadier

If this counts next is a golden helping with cooking dinner 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Chester helping my daughter to cook, lol! :doh:
Next .... A Golden sleeping on his back


----------



## Katduf

Bear and Stormy sleeping on their backs. Next.........
A golden doing something really naughty...


----------



## elly

But Goldens don't do anything naughty!! They are all angels! Aren't they...... :uhoh:


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Naughty: picking up the car keys and carrying them outside. Fortunately I was keeping a close eye on her. Or really naughty... earlier the same day... using flash memory card for camera as chew toy. Or a few weeks later when she decided an aluminum can was a good chew toy. We gathered all the pieces we could find but a jagged edged piece the size of a postage stamp was missing.... so on a saturday night it was off to the emergency vet clinic for $250 worth of x-rays.... that showed nothing. Bad dog!

Next.. a golden doing something nice.


----------



## Max's Dad

Something nice: Max giving up pets before Halloween.
Next: Golden retrieving something.


----------



## Katduf

it's only a stick, but it was Stormy's first retrieve. She took to it naturally. Next....
A golden on their favourite outing.


----------



## Ksdenton

Next, a golden with a football

Edit- oops I was too slow. Sorry


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentley going for a car ride which he loves. 

Next a golden with a football


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixie

Puppy all happy with her new toy! Now it is not so new... and I need to sew it back to life!

Next: a moment where your golden made you laugh

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf

Bear entertained himself by clearing out the Tupperware cupboard, and kept this prize for himself. He carried this around for ages, and kept walking into walls because he couldn't see a thing. 
Next... A golden 'then' and 'now'...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

No change, lol, then and now! Next... A Golden at Christmas...


----------



## ktkins7

Golden on top of their human (playing or sleeping)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentley and my daughter. They both were sleepy. 

Next a golden in a wagon


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful

Golden in wagon! next a golden with a sleigh in the snow!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier

Bumping up


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

4 days no response.... How about a golden doing anything in the snow?


----------



## ktkins7

That I do have 

Next: a golden with a dog shaming moment

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

He looks like he knows what he did and he's sorry... but don't fall for it! 

NEXT: Golden with his head out the window of a car


----------



## golden rascal

Next a golden with sunglasses on


----------



## Darthsadier

Next a golden ready for the Olympics 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7

Does this count? Ella watching the figure skating pretrial last night. It was amusing watching her head go back and forth watching the skaters. 

Next....a golden giving kisses. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Tasha giving bob kisses... a golden birthday party


----------



## tine434

OK now... that is just too cute.



Bob-N-Tash said:


> Tasha giving bob kisses... a golden birthday party




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melfice

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Tasha giving bob kisses... a golden birthday party


 Awesome picture! Thanks for sharing with everyone here


----------



## Ksdenton

Oops. Missed several posts. Sorry and ignore this.


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentley's bday party

Next a golden doing therapy work or visiting a hospital or nursing home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug

Bob-N-Tash that picture is soooo sweet 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Visiting my mom at nursing home.

Next : making snow angels


----------



## Cody'sMom

Next: a Golden doing that funny upside down butt in the air greeting.


----------



## Roushbabe

I'm assuming you mean a play bow?? This is my puppy Miller!  

NEXT: Golden with their true sibling (brother or sister)


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentley with litter mates. 

Next a golden giving a high five


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cody'sMom

This is what I meant by a Golden doing that funny upside down butt in the air greeting.  Cody greets us like this all the time. Maybe it's a Cody thing and not a Golden thing?

Next: a golden giving a high five


----------



## tine434

Never seen that before!!! Lol
Next: golden giving a high five

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Since no one else has posted, this is the closest I have to a high five.
Next Golden in the driver's seat


----------



## Darthsadier

Next a golden in an sleeping in an odd position


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Maybe typical for a golden... but odd to my eye.
And then there is this classic photo of Bob sleeping.

Next golden on a park bench.


----------



## maggiesmommy

I swear...there's a park bench somewhere in there...

Next: a golden in love


----------



## Katduf

bear loving on Stormy as a puppy. 
Next... A golden standing on a table...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

First... love Bear loving on Stormy.

Tasha on table.. .with mini-me on box
Next... a golden in the tall grass.


----------



## Shellbug

It's not really tall  but it's grass 
Next a golden playing with a ball


----------



## Ksdenton

It was a ball before he popped it 

Next, a golden growling


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LizShort

It's not a picture, it's a video... does this work?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yep. What's your thing Liz?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LizShort

How about a golden with a pizza.


----------



## Cuddysmom

That's tough! LOL. How's about a birthday cake? (it's still food?!)









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

If cake counts, the next thing is a golden with a baby girl. No boy! 

If cake doesn't count, I hope I see some pizza!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

Rem as a young puppy with our little nephew.... (hopefully this is baby enough, he's a baby to me lol)

Next: A golden using a puzzle toy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7

Ella using her star puzzle. Next, a golden stealing something. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Cuddy stealing my pen!

Next thing: golden eating something he shouldn't


----------



## Ksdenton

My daughters panties. Grrr

Next a golden jumping through a hoop


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Walking through the hoop.. NEXT a Valentines Day Golden... should have a valentine heart in the photo.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Happy V day!







Next: a three pack of goldens!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Chester with his brother and sister!! Next.. A Golden swimming


----------



## EvaDog

Next - a golden playing in the snow.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Next; golden in a car


----------



## Ksdenton

Next, a golden and a goat


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Bump. A golden and a goat! :uhoh:


----------



## Ksdenton

How about a golden with livestock?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pudden

got two:

The Pudden trash-talking the meese people 

and...(in case meese people don't qualify as lifestock):

The Pudden camping with Mama on their friends' horse farm in Fairbanks 

Next: A Golden on his/her birfday


----------



## Cuddysmom

Happy double digits, Cuddy!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Next: A golden running top speed 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7

Not a great picture but she was too fast to zoom in on. 

Next - a golden sleeping in a weird position or location. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Next a golden wearing a sports team jersey


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

I work for Cornerstone University in Grand Rapids, MI. Emma came to our mud football game as the mascot!

Next - Golden playing in the mud!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh, Emma!!








This was AFTER said mud play. 

Next, a golden and a Christmas tree!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Next..a Golden with its Mum


----------



## golden_732

Cooper only a couple weeks old with his brothers and momma. 

Next: A golden dancing!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Awwww!! 

Trying to dance:








Next: a goldie in a costume 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Next a golden in pajamas


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM

Oops, too late...


----------



## Max's Dad

Max at his birthday party last summer. Next: Adult Golden playing with a Golden puppy.


----------



## Ksdenton

What happened to a golden in pajamas? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71

MaureenM said:


> Oops, too late...


I have a picture of Josie that is almost identical to your dog!


----------



## Max's Dad

Hmm. I thought a Golden in pajamas had been there . . . And asked for a birthday party. So, Golden in pajamas should be next.


----------



## elly

I just remembered this photo!!!! You could argue he's not quite wearing them but it was funny at the time! And it's maybe as close as we will get for now. Poor Chester! He's a good sport. Next.. A Golden digging...


----------



## Pudden

The Pudden in her record-breaking hole digging mode!





































One pic doesn't quite convey the epic magnitude of the Pudden hole....

next...a golden taking a dump (bwuaahaa)


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Pudden was an incomparable hole digger!

So here is my photo of Tasha... yes, I photographed everything she did. 

Next a golden at the dinner table.


----------



## Emz

Samson's being naughty :no: lol 
Next......a golden with or trying to carry a large stick


----------



## Neeko13

Here's Neeko carrying home his daily. Stick....








next, a golden carrying his favorite stuffy....


----------



## Neeko13

Here's Neeko carrying home his daily. Stick....








next, a golden carrying his favorite stuffy....


----------



## abradshaw71

Josie with one of her many "friends". This was her first birthday present! A lion that looked like her.

Next - a golden and their best friend (sibling, another dog, cat, etc)


----------



## elly

Chester (centre) with his two brothers, I think they are his best friends  SO cute! Next.. A golden having a zoomie..


----------



## dbahn

*TWO* goldens . . .


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Zoomies ---- Run Tasha, run! 

Next : Two Goldens


----------



## Katduf

my two most gorgeous golden babies. 
Next...a golden hugging a human...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








My daughter and Bentley <3

Next a gaggle of goldens. What would you call a big group of them? I want to see a bunch and not a litter of puppies that's cheating. More than 3 for sure. A bunch. A herd. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM

Next, a golden at the groomers!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Maureen. You've died? Bc that is heaven!!!!!! Where is that? TELL ME NOW!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Groomers. Here's a cheat







Next, golden with shoes on!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## golden_732

Cooper in his winter booties.

*Next*: A golden reading a book


----------



## MaureenM

Cuddysmom said:


> Maureen. You've died? Bc that is heaven!!!!!! Where is that? TELL ME NOW!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Dewey's Golden Jubilee in Dewey Beach, DE. Lots of fun!!!! It's an annual event, come on down this fall!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm going to have to look that up! I'm dying!


----------



## Ksdenton

Cuddysmom said:


> I'm going to have to look that up! I'm dying!



I agree! I wanted a pic with lots of goldens and that just looks like heaven!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## randomBvR

*Next:* A golden reading a book


----------



## Ksdenton

Next, a golden in a field of flowers


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## randomBvR

Next, a Golden hunting / chasing down / stalking some kind of prey


----------



## Cuddysmom

Cuddy and his "prey" BOL!

Next, a golden wearing a scarf


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Bump... Still waiting for a photo of a Golden wearing a scarf...


----------



## maggiesmommy

Does a head scarf count?

If so:










Next: A golden showing his/her team spirit.


----------



## MeaganG

A Golden showing team spirit!!


----------



## MeaganG

Lets try that again...










Since its raining for the first time in 83 days here in vegas let's see... a golden in the rain


----------



## Cuddysmom

That poor puppy in that awful jersey! GO CARDINALS! BOL!!









That's my boy AFTER the rain. Does it count?? If so, next is a golden with a treat in his nose 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

NEXT: Golden with all 4 feet in the air


----------



## randomBvR

Next, a Golden jumping with all 4 feet in the air


----------



## Emz

Not the best quality, but it was so funny. Samson just wanted that giant snow ball!


----------



## Emz

Oh next!.....
A golden zooming in the snow!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Next a golden sitting in a chair 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie

Wacky boy of mine! ---------> Next: Golden sitting next to or getting a toy from their toy box!


----------



## tine434

Haha Rem making a mess from his toy 'basket'
Next: a golden with a water fountain/fall or some type of water feature 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentley drinking from a water fountain

Next, all teeth. Show me some pearly whites


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## randomBvR

Now only if I could keep those clean.... 

Next, a Golden with their head out the car window


----------



## Darthsadier

Next a golden taking care of their sick human


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Darth, I have tons of side mirror pics, too!!

Taking care of a sick daddy








Next, a golden at a wedding 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier

Bumping up looking for a golden at a wedding 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie

I just snagged this off the internet so we can continue, K? :curtain:

Next: Your Golden eating a french fry!


----------



## Darthsadier

Worst picture ever but I just gave Sadie a frozen French fry to keep the game going. It was way to hard trying to snap a picture of it lol. 

Next a golden brushing it's teeth


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Nice, Sadie!

Bumping up brushing teeth!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cody'sMom

I brush Cody's teefers every night. He doesn't mind at all. 

Next: A Golden coping with the looooong winter. :yuck:


----------



## tine434

Cody'sMom said:


> I brush Cody's teefers every night. He doesn't mind at all.
> 
> Next: A Golden coping with the looooong winter. :yuck:


Man! I need to learn how u made him like that so much

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Long winter cope. 









Next: a golden at your work place


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentley lying under my desk. 

Next, a golden in a store


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Max at Home Depot. Next: Golden having a treat.


----------



## Pammie

Bryley about to eat a frozen treat I made for him.
Next: Golden laying on your bed.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier

Sadie on the bed. Next a golden doing something naughty


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaureenM

too late, and can't delete.


----------



## ktkins7

Ella stole my mom's slippers then refused to look at me. And yes she does have both slippers in her mouth. 

Next - a golden enjoying spring... or at least temperatures above freezing

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggiesmommy

Next: A golden who is a proper sir (or lady)


----------



## Shellbug

Hi 
Next a golden wearing a bandana. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12

Next: a golden enjoying a lake

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

3 goldens enjoying the lake... next a golden enjoying a mud puddle


----------



## golden_732

Edit: Oops, I was too late! Golden in a mud puddle next!


----------



## tine434

Does it count if he made his own mud?

Next: a golden with their favorite blanket

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T&G

Hunter as a puppy with his favorite blankey... That he later destroyed in a hormone induced puppy rage. 









Next- a golden holding a rose in their mouth (Hopefully with no thorns!!!!)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

I have no rose pictures but these pictures made my night. Seriously 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Will this do? When Opus died I searched for a way to memorialize her. Eventually I found this piece of jewelery...it reminded me of her.

If this will do, then the next thing is a golden which crossed the rainbow bridge.


----------



## rigas

*need help new here*

how i can do my own post :uhoh:


----------



## Cuddysmom

That's beautiful Bob


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggiesmommy

Samantha Jane April 17, 1995-December 27, 2006

Next:
A golden in a silly costume.


----------



## Max's Dad

This is Chewbacca (Chewy for short). She passed in 2010 at the age of 14.5.
Too late, but will leave the picture up.


----------



## Pammie

Is this silly enough!! LOL!! :curtain: My poor baby did not enjoy this as all!
Next: You and your golden on a walk!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Okay... a sunset walk while on a camping trip.

Next --- a golden playing tug of toy.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Tugging with his duck

Next, a golden growl


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Just how do you take a photo of a growl?


----------



## tine434

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Just how do you take a photo of a growl?


HAHAHA! A growl! 

(((Still waiting on a golden growl!)))

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf

Stormy girl having an attempt at a growl 
Next... A golden laying on their back...


----------



## NikB8

Molson sleeps like this all the time...

Next- In honor of St. Patrick's Day.. a golden in St Paddy's attire


----------



## Cuddysmom

Green bandana. 









Next is a golden watching tv


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7

Ella watching/cheering UCONN women's basketball in their conference tournament. 

Next - a golden playing a sport

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13

NEEKO playing soccer....

Next, a golden doing a chore. ...


----------



## Ksdenton

Nash666 said:


> NEEKO playing soccer....
> 
> 
> 
> Next, a golden doing a chore. ...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365946



He's actually playing volleyball or at least playing with a volleyball. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Bump. Golden doing a chore!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Tasha catching a mouse.

Next a golden on the stairs.


----------



## golden rascal

Next a golden with a tennis ball


----------



## Roushbabe

I could upload thousands of photos of Keisel with a tennis ball! These are just a few I grabbed real quick lol. 

NEXT: Golden with a bumper in the pool/lake


----------



## Max's Dad

Max at the doggy water park and at the lake, with his bumper. Next: Golden running in a field.


----------



## Cuddysmom

I love all of those!! Especially the "plumber golden!" 

Here's my field runner








Next, a super concentrated golden 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## matt9973

Spike waiting for a toss.

Next, a golden jumping for an object


Matt and Spike


----------



## ktkins7

Trying to catch snow in her mouth. 

Next - a golden running full speed

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug

ktkins7 said:


> Trying to catch snow in her mouth.
> 
> Next - a golden running full speed
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



This picture is so dang cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emz

Samson full out in the snow. Mildly zoomie attack too 
Next a golden with a dopey expression.


----------



## golden rascal

A golden on a lap


----------



## Cody'sMom

Next: A Golden on top of a big pile of snow.


----------



## Pammie

Bump

Bump

Bump


----------



## Shellbug

I KNOW many forum members had loads of snow lol. We should get a good photo soon 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows

Marvin on his backyard mountain looking like a king. 



Next: a golden running through a sprinkler


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

She loved water... the ocean, a river, a lake, the pool, a puddle, the tub. Water falling from the sky or spurting from the ground. 

Next... a golden in a pool


----------



## Katduf

Bear enjoying yet another day in the pool. Next... A golden being a typical golden...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

Was he swimming or just floating? He doesn't seem to be moving lol and he's SMILING!!





Katduf said:


> View attachment 368290
> Bear enjoying yet another day in the pool. Next... A golden being a typical golden...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf

tine434 said:


> Was he swimming or just floating? He doesn't seem to be moving lol and he's SMILING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He just bums around in the pool, he thinks he owns it!! As for the smile, it's always there, he has one of the happiest faces I've ever seen on a dog, I swear this guy is really a teenage boy covered in fur...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Typical golden just loving life!









Next, another typical golden!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows

Katduf said:


> He just bums around in the pool, he thinks he owns it!! As for the smile, it's always there, he has one of the happiest faces I've ever seen on a dog, I swear this guy is really a teenage boy covered in fur...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How cute!! He is so happy in his pool. Goldens are great. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

These are a few photos that I think match my boys and them being a typical golden.. whether it's in love with water, retrieving, being lazy, wrestling or snuggling with each other. Love their temperament. 

NEXT: Golden sticking his tongue out with a 'treat spot' aka black spot


----------



## Neeko13

MOLSON LOOKIng for a treat ....::









Next, a golden running!!!!


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel LOVES to run... in fact so many of my action photos are of him just running around. I think this is why I have such a problem keeping weight on him. lol 

Sorry for so many photos.. it's hard for me to choose just one! 

NEXT: Golden getting a belly rub


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

come on Roush... they said running not flying


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

3 days and not one golden bellyrub?


----------



## Neeko13

Nitey getting a rub, while NASH LOoks on....

Next, a golden in the rain....


----------



## Neeko13

Ok its been 24 hrs. Illl put one up!!!! Nitey hanging out in a spring rain couple yrs. ago.... :::

Next, a golden in school.......


----------



## Cody'sMom

This is Cody in obedience class in 2006. 
The local newspaper was there taking photos for an upcoming competition.
That's Cody in the foreground, then Obiter - the golden lying down, then Sailor the Irish Setter. 
The dogs were in a 3 minute sit/stay. I guess Orby got tired!

Next: A Golden sun bathing.


----------



## Shellbug

Ahhhh sun

A golden at a party 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neeko13

Nitro s 13th b day party...::

Next, a golden shopping...


----------



## Neeko13

Wow, didnt realize I was asking for hard things...lol..ok.so here's Neeko & Molson shopping at Petsmart. .....

Next a golden carrying something......


----------



## Cuddysmom

Next. A golden camping 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug

Cuddysmom said:


> View attachment 370393
> 
> 
> Next. A golden camping
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Don't have this quite yet... However I sure will come good weather ! 
I love the photo you posted 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Dinnertime at the campsite... always a favorite time of day for Opus

The next thing 2 goldens.


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel with his brother Keegan, tired and wet! 

Next: 3 goldens!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Bob and Tash and their friend Finnigan

Next Goldens in a car


----------



## Cuddysmom

Always loves a car ride!









Next, a golden at the vet


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentley acting scared at the vet. Lol, he was actually after something he sniffed under the chair. 

Next, a golden in a stream


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Next a golden & their human...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

And in the stream...

Again next a golden & their human.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentley with my daughter, his real owner. 








Next, a big belly pregnant golden


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel's momma Miley before the puppies were born. I also had to add a picture of her and the puppies too  

NEXT: Golden digging their way to china! lol


----------



## Ksdenton

Roushbabe said:


> Keisel's momma Miley before the puppies were born. I also had to add a picture of her and the puppies too
> 
> NEXT: Golden digging their way to china! lol



Wow Keisel looks a lot like his momma


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Next a golden in the snow...


----------



## Cuddysmom

Omg! Look at that upside down one!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirsten

Next a Golden eating their favorite vegetable


----------



## Darthsadier

Sadie took Carrots out of the fridge when she was young. Next a golden standing on a table


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf

naughty Stormy girl on the table when she was a puppy. Next, a golden counter surfing...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Sorry I only have this with the other picture attached. 

Next, a golden looking guilty


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug

"bear, did you just destroy your sisters homework sheet"?
"No momma no"! 

Next a golden laying in the shade 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier

Sadie's first summer. Next a golden digging a hole


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Next a picture of a golden doing something which he / she hasn't been asked to do yet in this entire thread. 

Pete & Woody


----------



## Vhuynh2

I don't think this has been done yet: Molly "weighing herself".










Next: a golden giving the "side eye".


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

That was way too fast...I was sure this would get people scratching their heads trying to think of something new...I should have known better...Molly weighing herself ...I guess the possibilities are endless with these Golden's of ours and if there's a picture of it somewhere, someone on this forum will have it.


Next your favorite golden picture...

Pete & Woody


----------



## sabrinamae12

All time favorite yet. 

Next: a golden being used as a paper shredder

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cody'sMom

A paper and box shredder.

Next: A Golden pretending to be human.


----------



## T&G

Hunter thinks he's human and can wear daddy's ties  









Next, a golden wearing sunglasses. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentley being all sexy. Lol

Next a golden licking someone's face


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier

Sadie doing what she does best. Next a golden all tucked in a humans bed


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad

Max in bed. Next: Golden in the surf.


----------



## Reese9

Reese in the "surf"









Next: a golden with a rainbow.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

A golden with a rainbow (trout)

Next a golden with a horse...


----------



## Pammie

Now thats a horse! Next a Golden with shoes on their feets!


----------



## sabrinamae12

Bumping! Still looking for a golden wearing shoes 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie

Let's see some shoes! GR wearing shoes, carrying shoes, chewing shoes or even wearing your shoes!!!


----------



## Neeko13

I found your boot ma!!!!:

Next, a golden carrying flowers.....


----------



## Cody'sMom

A bouquet of daisies for my Golden friends. 

Next: A Golden by a fire hydrant.


----------



## Neeko13

Bumping up the fire hydrant!!!!!:


----------



## Melfice

We took this right outside in the front yard.

Next: Golden on or next to a fire truck


----------



## Melfice

/bump

Keep the pictures coming! Golden on or next to a fire truck


----------



## Neeko13

Bumping again.... golden w a fire truck.....


----------



## Darthsadier

I was looking on google and came across this oddly enough it was from the forum. Let's get the game going next a golden and their best friend. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12

Kuyani and Friday. 

Next: a golden watching fish

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melfice

sabrinamae12 said:


> Kuyani and Friday.
> 
> Next: a golden watching fish
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Great picture, and I love the next challenge too! I used to have a few fish tanks, but I had to take them down due to a year remodel in the house. 

Soon I plan on getting some more fish tanks again


----------



## sabrinamae12

Bumping for a golden watching fish! Tank, pond, stream, bowl... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## golden rascal

How about teddy watching his "shakey fish"?
If so, next is a sugar face doing anything


----------



## meadows

In this pic, Denver is the sugarface and Marv is his puppy, following his daddy's lead. 

Next is a mommy golden with her babies in honour of mothers day coming up soon! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vleffingwell

Momma and her babies!
Next, a whole bunch of goldens in one picture!







[/IMG]


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is a shot of at least 11 Goldens from our SoCal meet-up in January 2013. Next, Golden at the beach.


----------



## Wenderwoman

Indiana Beach! How about a Golden smelling flowers?


----------



## golden rascal

Next a golden at a party


----------



## Pammie

Bump!

Looking for a golden at a party!


----------



## Max's Dad

Max at his birthday party last year. He turned 3 years old that day.
Next: Golden swimming.


----------



## Katduf

Bear swimming as a pup. Next...a golden giving that 'face you can't resist' look


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds

Couldn't resist that old gold smiling at me








Next: Golden in a Canoe


----------



## My Ali-bug

Does a kayak count? Ali didn't want to be left behind! 

Next: golden on a hike!


----------



## ktkins7

Her first hike and the first little stream she came across. Next: a golden with bitey face

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Bitey face ...next a white face olden golden


----------



## Cuddysmom

Next, a golden and a celebrity 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie

Cuddysmom said:


> Next, a golden and a celebrity


Good one Cuddysmom! Can't wait to see who comes up with a pic and who the celeb is!!


----------



## Darthsadier

Lisa Vanderpump and her golden Rumpy Pumpy.








Next a golden and a police man or
Women. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sabrinamae12

Bumping!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7

I don't have any pictures of Ella with me in uniform but if no one else has one I'll get one tomorrow. Makes it easy since I am a police officer

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier

ktkins7 said:


> I don't have any pictures of Ella with me in uniform but if no one else has one I'll get one tomorrow. Makes it easy since I am a police officer
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



You should take a picture and keep the game going. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

Kevin is a correctional officer.... not police tho >. < lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7

Darthsadier said:


> You should take a picture and keep the game going.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Planning on it. I'm working until midnight tonight though. A bit over 3 hours more. 

At least I know Ella will never be afraid of police officers since she sees me in uniform every day. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7

I'll have to get it tomorrow. Ella wasn't cooperating for a selfie.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier

Aww Ella 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7

Got some. Miss Ella wasn't too happy I disturbed her post bath beauty sleep. Had a busy day including a vet trip. Her new allergy might be making her sleepy too. Just had the first dose a couple of hours ago. 

Don't think she was impressed with the hat. 

Next is a golden on vacation with their human. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T&G

Hunter and I enjoying a float trip in the Ozarks  First time in a river and preferred moms lap over water he couldn't touch in  He has now gotten over that fear and I can't keep him out of the water! 









Next, a golden waiting at the door to greet someone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

Hehe... golden and then some  

Next: A golden in a store 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cody'sMom

Cody always has to get his face right in the cat pom poms every time we go in the pet store.

Next: A Golden on a lawnmower.


----------



## tine434

Bump 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Good bump 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie

Goggled and found this at Golden Beginnings Rescue (GOLDEN BEGINNINGS Golden Retriever Rescue) in Texas. His name is Hank!

Next a Golden eating ice cream.


----------



## tine434

Bahahaha!!! >. <
Ok, golden eating icecream

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

tine434 said:


> Bahahaha!!! >. <
> Ok, now we need a golden eating icecream
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

Ugh... oops. Double post



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Bump!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Discoverer

Next - Golden is riding a bike


----------



## vleffingwell

Hard to find a picture of that so I found one online!

Next: A golden with some kind of alive animal in their mouth!


----------



## Ksdenton

Does my daughter count as an alive animal?








Next, a golden sleeping on top of a person


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier

This is rather embarrassing but here is a picture my boyfriend took of Sadie and I one morning. I was clearly out like a rock. 

Next a golden in a bathing suit. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vleffingwell

LOL on the golden with a 'live animal'!!! Nom nom nom!!


----------



## Darthsadier

Ha ha ha lol bumping up


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie

No golden in a swimsuit has stopped by, but this little one wanted pop in and say Hi! :roflmao:


Next: Golden with all four feet off the ground.


----------



## Bodiesmummy

Someone needs to tell Dallas Gold to post a picture of Yogi. She has all sorts of pics of him "flying"!


----------



## SadiesWorld

My girl, Sadie, is a pro at catching her tennis balls! 









NEXT: A Golden with their best doggy bud(s)!


----------



## vleffingwell

Dory and Abby! Besties!

Now if I could only get a job where I can take them to work with me....!

Next: Golden sleeping on their back!


----------



## Katduf

Bear in his usual position. 
Next...2 goldens getting into mischief together...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie

Bump*

Next...2 goldens getting into mischief together...
*


----------



## Roushbabe

Keisel and Miller getting into mischief together! Miller started it as you can see from his face.. Keisel is about to start! 


NEXT: Golden giving a high-five!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Bump


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Not the best pic but best I could get alone. 















Next, a golden taking a toy out of a box


----------



## T&G

Not super great, but Hunter getting his bone out of his box. And yes, he is like a toddler in that he will pull every toy out 5 minutes after mommy has put all of his toys away. 















Next, a golden playing in the sprinkler. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7

Next - a golden competing in something, like agility, dock diving, obedience, etc.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie

Bump!!! I know you are out there...!


ktkins7 said:


> Next - a golden competing in something, like agility, dock diving, obedience, etc.


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is one of Max at a Splash Dogs Dock Diving Event. Next: Golden having fun in the snow.


----------



## thorbreafortuna

Thor last winter having fun in freshly fallen snow








Next: A golden greeting a child


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is Max, getting pets from several children at a Halloween event last year.
Next: Golden playing ball.


----------



## vleffingwell

*Playing Ball!*









NEXT: A golden doing something strange and unexpected!


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko loves to wait on our company.... 










Next, a golden with an article of clothing on....


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentley says please don't judge me. 

Next, a golden stealing off the counter


----------



## Melfice

Ksdenton said:


> View attachment 431057
> 
> Bentley says please don't judge me.
> 
> Next, a golden stealing off the counter


WOW in this picture he looks just like my Rusty!!! Awesome photo btw


----------



## Ksdenton

Bump. Someone has to have this one.


----------



## Jen & Brew

Pfft! Golden's don't steal!!!


----------



## Melfice

Jen & Brew said:


> Pfft! Golden's don't steal!!!


haha they "borrow" you are right


----------



## Pammie

Bump!
I've seen pictures like this recently on the forum...



Ksdenton said:


> Next, a golden stealing off the counter


----------



## loraliromance

What a great thread 

I wish I had a Golden Stealing off the counter to share (sort of  ), but mines not tall enough yet. Does anyone have it?


----------



## Darthsadier

I just got this one this morning. Sadie stole her meds right off the counter. They were wrapped in bead with peanut butter so I knew she would jump up for it. 

Next is a golden rolling in a pile of leaves. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie

Bump! 

Leaves, leaves, beautiful leaves!



Darthsadier said:


> Next is a golden rolling in a pile of leaves.


----------



## Pammie

Darthsadier said:


> Next is a golden rolling in a pile of leaves.


*Still looking for a photo of your Golden and leaves!*


----------



## My Ali-bug

Ali had a blast playing in the leaves last fall! 

Next, a golden trick or treating!


----------



## Pammie

bump bump bump


My Ali-bug said:


> Next, a golden trick or treating!


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko & Molson getting ready to go out last year....bags and all!!!!::

: Oh next, a golden with a coach, and baby going for a walk.....


----------



## Melfice

Nash666 said:


> Neeko & Molson getting ready to go out last year....bags and all!!!!::
> 
> : Oh next, a golden with a coach, and baby going for a walk.....
> 
> View attachment 451138


Haha I love this picture!


----------



## Pammie

Bump!!

Babies and a stroller, buggy, coach or carriage + a golden = cuteness overload!



Nash666 said:


> : Oh next, a golden with a coach, and baby going for a walk.....


----------



## Pammie

Its been quite a long time, shall we move on? I think so!
I Googled and came up with this Golden pushing a stroller! sooo cute!

next: golden playing or swimming in a river or lake


----------



## Melakat

Here is my Golden Boy. He just passed away last month so I hope we can still play this game


----------



## Melakat

Next thing: A Golden giving their human a "kiss"


----------



## maggiesmommy

Sent this to my hubby asking who was the prettier blonde...won't mention his response...











Next, a golden mid-zoomie


----------



## ktkins7

Mid zoomie in the snow last year. Next, a golden in mid-air (all four paws off the ground such as jumping, running, etc)


----------



## Katduf

Bear jumping in the pool. Next...
A golden running fast...


----------



## MaureenM

Here comes Finley!!! Next, a golden with a snowman.


----------



## Pammie

bump bump ... got some white stuff?! 


MaureenM said:


> * Next, a golden with a snowman.*


----------



## Jen & Brew

Brew during his commercial shoot! 

Next a golden in shoes!


----------



## Jen & Brew

Lol I totally failed to see the snowman lol! Ignore me... Moving on!!


----------



## KiwiD

Next a Golden with shoes on


----------



## tyapici

Here is our puppy Tarcin with her winter boots on.

Next two (or more) goldens hugging each other.


----------



## Pammie

Bumping to get some hugging doggies!


tyapici said:


> Next two (or more) goldens hugging each other.


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko & Nash hugging.....lol...::
Next, a golden sledding.....


----------



## Neeko13

Bumping up a golden sledding!!!!!


----------



## Neeko13

Ok, its been 2 days, just to move this along, heres a pic of Neeko with his sled he got from Santa, no pics of him "sledding" yet....just him practicing on it under the tree!!!

Next, a golden catching a snowball......::


----------



## Discoverer

Next - Golden in public transport


----------



## Pammie

Bump! Bump!


Discoverer said:


> Next - Golden in public transport


----------



## Neeko13

Well its been over 6 weeks, and no golden on public transportation...so I will post a pic of my boy Neeko at the Park, who opted to walk to the park instead of using public transporation::... Also good news, my Therapy Group Comfort Caring Canines just informed us we are able to take public transportation to and from our therapy work in the Philadelphia Area, which is a big step forward...









Next, a golden with a baby.....


----------



## 3 goldens

This is an oldie, but this is my heart dog, Hunter with granddaughter, Beki. Hunter was lost to ProHeart6 back in 2003. He LOVED the grandbabies and would bring his toys and put them with the babies so the babies could play with them.

Next picture GOLDEN DRESSED FOR HALLOWEEN


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is Max, ready for trick or treat. 
Next: Golden playing in the snow.


----------



## 3 goldens

This won't count because Buck isn't actually playing in the snow, but there is HISTORY here. we live on the Texas coast just out of Corpus Christi. We came out of church on Christmas Eve and it was sleeting which turned to snow. This picture was taken Christmas morning 2004. We had gotten 4 inches of snow, the first snow at all in 31 years, and none since. The dogs didn't know what to make of it. Our grand kids played in the snow before opening their gifts from Santa. Just wanted to post this "historical picture" since snow as mentioned


----------



## Pammie

Max's Dad said:


> Next: Golden playing in the snow.


Bump up! 
I'd love to get this going again, but I have no snow pics.
This is one of my favorite threads on the forum, so I hope someone will post a snow pic!


----------



## ktkins7

Here's 2. Ella playing with her friend Carter, including her body ramming, even though that may not be what comes to mind when looking at the 2nd pic).

Let's turn it around and have a spring picture! We'll say a golden with signs of spring (flowers, spring time wildlife, etc).


----------



## Cody'sMom

Next: A Golden with a sports team collar.


----------



## Neeko13

Well Here's Nitro in his Philadelphia Flyers collar....











Next, a golden jumping in water!!!::


----------



## Pammie

Bump!.....


nash666 said:


> next, a golden jumping in water!!!::


----------



## Neeko13

Nitro & Nash jumping in the ocean...next, a golden sleeping in bed....


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is Max sleeping on our bed. Next, Golden in the snow.


----------



## Daisy123

Goldens in the snow. Next a golden with a cat.


----------



## Pammie

Next: Golden doing the zoomies!


----------



## Daisy123

Bumping up. Still waiting for a picture of a golden doing zoomies!


----------



## Katduf

It's a bit blurred but after all it is the crazy zoomies 
Next..,
A golden sitting at the dinner table...


----------



## Daisy123

Bumping up. We still need a pic of a golden sitting at a dinner table.


----------



## Ginams

How about a golden sitting ON the dinner table? :doh:

If it counts, NEXT: A golden playing in rain puddles


----------



## Pammie

Ginams said:


> How about a golden sitting ON the dinner table? :doh:
> 
> If it counts, NEXT: A golden playing in rain puddles


Haha! great pic!


----------



## GoldenSkies

Believe it or not.. that's a rain puddle .. that's what a small one looks like here in Vancouver :: Next: a golden in a tight space


----------



## GoldenSkies

Bump! Golden in a tight space


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is Max laying in a tight doorway, touching both sides. Next: Golden running in a field.


----------



## Neeko13

nEEKO & mOLSON running on the soccer field...,. :: Next, a golden shopping....


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko and Molson s first trip to Petsmart, picking out a toy..


----------



## Neeko13

Oops, sorry, next , a golden in a race, 5k, marathon, etc....


----------



## Neeko13

Ok, I will put one up, to keep the game moving..Neeko and I finished a 5k last year...next, a golden w a scarf on!!


----------



## Daisy123

I didn't have a pic with a scarf but Daisy as a pup wearing a bandana. Next a golden making a funny face...


----------



## robin.jamie6

Hope this is silly enough! 

Next thing: A Golden rolling around on his back.


----------



## Max's Dad

cannot see a picture. Okay. Can see it now.


----------



## GoldenSkies

Here is a golden on his back... next: a golden standing on his hind legs


----------



## Pammie

A wintery pic during these dog days of summer! Next: a golden munching on a delicious Kong!


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko chewing on Nash s kong...next, a golden w a birthday hat on. ..


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Two goldens wearing birthday hats.... next a golden in a wicker basket


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

A golden in any sort of basket?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Okay.. didn't mean to stop the game.
Perhaps something easier than puppy in a basket.... 
How about, a sugar faced golden.


----------



## Katduf

my sweet bridge boy Jasper at his last Christmas, aged 12.
Next...a golden doing something naughty.


----------



## Makomom

Baad MAKO:doh:


----------



## GoldenSkies

Makomom said:


> Baad MAKO:doh:


What's next?


----------



## Makomom

Oops..I always forget! How about a golden surfing?????


----------



## Sunny Delight

Can I cheat and post a pic of a beautiful body surfing golden in tropical blue Hawaiian waters, with a tennis ball in his mouth, that was posted on the GRF Facebook group a few weeks ago?:uhoh: Did anyone see that?


----------



## Sunny Delight

Nash666 said:


> nEEKO & mOLSON running on the soccer field...,. :: Next, a golden shopping....
> 
> View attachment 554513


Neeko and Molson are beautiful!!


----------



## Sunny Delight

This is such a fun thread! I just found it and have been going back and looking at all the fun pics! I have so many of the themes, but no Golden in a basket, or Golden surfing. Rats! Wait!!! I just remembered a picture I took like two weeks ago! Mister just crawled into the laundry basket!


----------



## Sunny Delight

Oh dear, I really got confused and messed up. Sorry about that! I was off by a few pages. :doh: So we are still looking for a surfing golden.


----------



## Max's Dad

Here are three of Max in the surf at Avila Beach in California. Next, Golden in the snow.


----------



## Sunny Delight

Here's Sunny with a bit of a snow issue...

How about a Golden with a different animal, other than a cat?


----------



## Pete&Arrow

Let's see a golden getting a bath.


----------



## Daisy123

Here's Daisy after her first bath (sorry I didn't have one during the bath). 

Next a golden sleeping in a funny position....


----------



## Rob's GRs

This may not be too funny but I will try it here...

Next: _picture of a dog in the midst of barking or being vocal_


----------



## GoldenSkies

Here is Winchester in the middle of doing his "Woo woo" sound  his favorite. 








Next... a golden digging


----------



## Discoverer

Oscar is digging with a shovel in the sandbox 










Next - Golden doing skydiving


----------



## Sunny Delight

I'm not sure I know what a golden going skydiving means. It's not literal, is it?


----------



## GoldenSkies

I have heard of dogs skydiving literally.


----------



## Rob's GRs

GoldenSkies said:


> I have heard of dogs skydiving literally.


Not sure we may get any for this, but who knows? Let give it until Tuesday September 22nd and if nothing comes up select another preference......


----------



## Discoverer

Sunny Delight said:


> I'm not sure I know what a golden going skydiving means. It's not literal, is it?


Something like this:


----------



## Sunny Delight

GoldenSkies said:


> I have heard of dogs skydiving literally.


Oh dear, That is one pic I'm certainly not going to have!


----------



## Discoverer

Since nobody posted a sky diving picture, I will change the theme to ... Golden family - daddy dog with mom and their pups


----------



## Rob's GRs

Since it has been a week lets try a new topic. For now we will do an easy one to get this thread moving again.

Let see who has a picture of a Golden going for a car ride...........


----------



## Pete&Arrow

Rob's GRs said:


> Since it has been a week lets try a new topic. For now we will do an easy one to get this thread moving again.
> 
> Let see who has a picture of a Golden going for a car ride...........


Here is Arrow in the forte.

Now let's see a GOLDEN IN THE RAIN.


----------



## nala-goldengirl

Nala in the rain.

Next....a golden holding a sit with a treat on his/her nose.


----------



## GoldenSkies

Here is Chester when he first learned how to "leave it"








Next... a golden in mud


----------



## Katduf

Bear and Stormy having a fun time playing dirty. 
Next....
A golden at sunset...


----------



## Neeko13

Nitro & Nash at sunset....
Next, a Golden w a scarecrow. ..


----------



## Cody'sMom

Next: a Golden praying.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Cody'sMom said:


> Next: a Golden praying.


 

NEXT: Let see a Golden getting a bath.


----------



## Neeko13

nEEKO TAKING A BATH....::::









Next, a golden playing with a baby....


----------



## GoldenSkies

My previous golden with a baby  


Next.... golden in a hat?


----------



## Rob's GRs

Here is Hogan in a Santa's Hat

Next : a Golden with a Cat


----------



## mmjaxster

A golden and a cat!

NOW let's see a golden in a Halloween costume!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Hogan as a Bandit

Next: a Golden watching TV


----------



## L.Rocco

Next: a golden with his favourite human


----------



## Pammie

It's meeeeeee!!!
next: your Golden drooling, waiting for a treat or dinner!


----------



## Rob's GRs

My Rainbow Bridge Boy named Liam that just loved bread as a treat.

*Next:* Let us see a Golden looking into a mirror.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Since it has been about a week I change my last next to; Let see a Golden out and about , possibly in some kind of store with you.


----------



## nala-goldengirl

Nala's first time shopping at Lowes!

Next, a golden with a Pumpkin


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko & Winry.... next, a golden in a cornfield.....


----------



## Neeko13

Probably lil too hard, I have a pic, my Nitro & Nash......next, a golden in a halloween costume!!!!


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is Max dressed for trick or treat. Next: A golden sleeping in a cramped or unusual position.


----------



## L.Rocco

Max's Dad said:


> Here is Max dressed for trick or treat. Next: A golden sleeping in a cramped or unusual position.


It's not an unusual position, but I think it's cute.







Next: a golden with his/her favorite toy


----------



## carolinehansen

Here's Hank resting his head on his favorite stuffed bone! 

How about a golden repping their favorite sports team?


----------



## Daisy123

Go Redskins! Next another golden in a Halloween Costume or posing near Halloween decor...


----------



## Rob's GRs

Hogan as a Fireman.

Next: let's see a Golden sitting on someone's lap.


----------



## meadows

My goldie on Steve's lap.  next.... a golden with a baby


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko w my Grandson Jax ???
Next, a golden in a tub...


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko & Molson taking a bath...Next, a golden with some flowers....


----------



## elway

My guy next to a flower bed. 

Next up, a golden in mid-air!


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko working agility. .next, a golden w a frisbee..


----------



## Makomom

I don't have a picture of a golden with a Frisbee but I do have a picture of a golden (Mako) with a manatee!!! Forgive me if I shouldn't have posted but I couldn't resist as I don't think there are many pictures of a golden with one!:
Please someone post a pic of a golden with a Frisbee


----------



## Katduf

Stormy with a frisbee. Not using the way it was intended, but chewing is a sport according to this baby girl ?. 
Next, a golden wearing pyjamas.


----------



## Sunny Delight

Rats! Whenever I come to this game, the pics I have are already done and the one waiting is a pic I've never taken! Hmmm... I guess statistically that makes sense...


----------



## L.Rocco

So here is Kid wearing his pyjamas...








Next: a Golden eating something yummy


----------



## maggiesmommy

Our trip to Maine.

Next:
A golden with his or her favorite toy.


----------



## Sunny Delight

Next : A Golden playing with another dog, but looking "nasty" wth teeth "bared"


----------



## Makomom

This pic is the day we adopted Max! Mako loves playing and showing his teeth


----------



## Sunny Delight

What a nasty golden you have there, Makomom! Now you have to come up with the idea for the next picture!


----------



## Makomom

oops! I forgot about that...:doh: How about a golden with a Turkey (cooked or alive)!:


----------



## My Ali-bug

Here's Ali and a wild turkey she met on campus! I'm not sure who was more intrigued, Ali or the turkey! 

Next up... A golden unstuffing a toy!


----------



## Katduf

Stormy unstuffing a toy described as indestructible with a $40 price tag. It lasted 20 minutes. 
Next, a golden playing with a puppy.


----------



## Neeko13

Nash playing ball with Neeko???

Next, a golden on a walk in a park...


----------



## Rob's GRs

Here is Hogan this past Sunday as we took a walk through our local park.

*Next*: Let us see a Golden sleeping on a "human bed".


----------



## Makomom

I got a pic of 2 goldens sleeping on our bed! Well...Max is sleeping and Mako is keeping watch:uhoh:
Next.....How about a golden meeting a horse?


----------



## Pammie

Next: Golden with whipped cream on his nose! (or yogurt or ice cream)


----------



## Neeko13

Nitro eating Ice cream on his 11th Birthday!!!::

Next, a golden showing his fangs...


----------



## kwhit

Next...A Golden working/volunteering as a Therapy Dog


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko getting some hugs from the nurses, at the local hospital...

Next, a golden doing a chore (ie laundry, recyclying, dishes)...lol...


----------



## Katduf

Stormy showing her fangs. 
Next, 2 Goldens playing....
Oops, disregard! Made a mistake, ignore this post!!!!!!!


----------



## maggiesmommy

Nash666 said:


> Next, a golden doing a chore (ie laundry, recyclying, dishes)...lol...












Maggie recycling her favorite, a pizza box!

Next, a golden "over the whole situation"


----------



## Rob's GRs

Here is Hogan, who had enough of grooming for the day.

*Next:* A Golden pictured with another pet, but it can not be another cat or dog.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Rob's GRs said:


> Here is Hogan, who had enough of grooming for the day.
> 
> *Next:* A Golden pictured with another pet, but it can not be another cat or dog.


 Bumping up, if nothing is a day or two I'll change the topic.


----------



## nala-goldengirl

Nala and Del......"cousins"

Next a golden in the snow!


----------



## Eclipse

Penny having fun with a stick.

Next: A Golden underneath a Christmas tree.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Just to keep this thread going I have one of Hogan next to a Christmas tree.

*NEXT:* *A Golden wearing a Santa Hat*


----------



## My Ali-bug

Here's Ali wearing dad's Santa hat... Up next: a golden opening a present!


----------



## Pammie

Earlier today....
and he destroyed that box before he even looked at that stuffie!

Next: your golden with their new Christmas toy!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Here is Hogan with his new Christmas toy.

*Next;* A Golden Giving you that "begging" look when they want something


----------



## Dale

Ollie and Tilly - "Where's my breakfast???"

Next - A Golden exhausted after a long play


----------



## Ivyacres

Honey.... I need a nap!

Next, best innocent look.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Hogan's innocent look.

*Next:* A Golden in a _tug of war_ game with a dog or a human.


----------



## Wendy427

Playing tug of war with Maxi's rope. 


Next: begging for a treat!


----------



## LynnC

My Cosmo and son's dogs Rex and Kaya

Next: Christmas Hangover


----------



## Pammie

Who's been into my wine?!!! LOL!

Next: your dog being kissed! :kiss:


----------



## Katduf

Giving little Bear a smoochie ?
Next....a golden absolutely filthy dirty...


----------



## Makomom

Mako ....and I was not amused:no:

Next: A golden smiling


----------



## Ginams

Here's Storm on one of our hikes.
*Next, a Golden and flowers*


----------



## Neeko13

Nash w flowers....next, a golden with/near/or on a sled!!!


----------



## Amystelter

*Lucky*



Makomom said:


> Mako ....and I was not amused:no:
> 
> Next: A golden smiling


At least he was not swimming in it


----------



## Amystelter

Dale said:


> Ollie and Tilly - "Where's my breakfast???"
> 
> Next - A Golden exhausted after a long play


They look just like my Tw0. Luv meme


----------



## Amystelter

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Okay.. didn't mean to stop the game.
> Perhaps something easier than puppy in a basket....
> How about, a sugar faced golden.


Omg, pic just keep getting better! Awesome -


----------



## Neeko13

I'm not sure what we're looking for, but here's a sugar face Nitro..!!!! 13 yrs young..next, a golden eating ice cream!!


----------



## Dale

*Ollie waiting for his icecream cone*

Next: A gathering of Goldens, each a different shade of gold


----------



## Kuiper

How many constitutes a gathering? I've got two...


----------



## Dale

What's next?


----------



## Kuiper

Next; Two Goldens sharing a toy


----------



## Rob's GRs

*Next: * A Golden outside rolling their back.


----------



## wdadswell

I just have to interrupt this thread for an adorable alert!! Rob, I hope you have this picture in a frame somewhere!! Soooo sweet.


----------



## Neeko13

Nitro loving life.... next, a golden with their favorite toy...


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is Max getting out of the lake with his favorite toy--his Chuckit bumper. Next: Golden having fun in the snow.


----------



## Amystelter

*Sharing?*

Lucy and Louie share too)


----------



## Rob's GRs

Max's Dad said:


> Here is Max getting out of the lake with his favorite toy--his Chuckit bumper. Next: Golden having fun in the snow.


 
Hogan catching snowballs

*Next*: A Golden wearing any kind of hat


----------



## nala-goldengirl

Not the holiday season anymore but Nala was to cute to not share in her to little santa/elf hat.

Next a golden with a snowman!


----------



## Amystelter

Agreed. Way too cute -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

My golden's life is a vacation


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Sorry people, I'm new and I just now stumbled onto the rules. I downloaded tapatalk and have been using it like fb. I'll pick it up soon


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Since I interrupted, next was a golden with a snowman. ... And it's snowing tonight, got it tomorrow if no one beats me -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweese

*Cassie at 7 weeks*



Max's Dad said:


> Here is Max getting out of the lake with his favorite toy--his Chuckit bumper. Next: Golden having fun in the snow.












Next: Golden holding a duck or pheasant


----------



## Rob's GRs

Sweese said:


> Next: *Golden holding a duck or pheasant*


Bumping up if anyone has a picture of this....


----------



## Kuiper

No pheasant or duck?

I've got a tennis ball... Also ready for takeoff, please fasten your seatbelts.

Next: a golden enjoying a beach


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is Max retrieving his ball at the beach; next: Golden having fun in the snow.


----------



## Ginams

Here is Storm catching snowballs my son was throwing.

*Next, a Golden sunbathing*


----------



## Rob's GRs

Next: a Golden in a store, shop or public building


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is Max a while back at a Home Depot. Next, Golden running in a field or meadow.


----------



## Kuiper

Next: Golden jumping into a pool or lake/in pool or lake


----------



## Katduf




----------



## nala-goldengirl

Nala sleeping, taking over my pillow. 

Next a golden with his/her favorite most loved toy.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom

Tanner loves his Pound Puppy. 

Next: A golden in the bath.


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko & Molson, bathtime!!!!::::

Next, a golden with or on a sled!!!!


----------



## Kuiper

I could get a sled pic with no snow in it... But there is so much snow in other places right now come on. Bump.


----------



## Neeko13

Thought someone else could come up with a pic....
Neeko & Molson & Jax, sledding...::
Next, a Golden carrying/catching a snowball...

View attachment a sled pic.jpg


----------



## Rob's GRs

Here is Hogan about ready to catch a snowball

*Next:* A Golden that got caught doing something they should have not been doing.......


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is Max chewing up a cardboard box. Next: Golden with children.


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko hanging with Jax & Stephen. .next,
A golden w booties....


----------



## KiwiD

My bridge girl Maddie testing some fleece boots.

Next - a Golden snuggling with a cat


----------



## kwhit

Here's Chance with my RB heart cat, Luna. 
Love you and miss you everyday, LunaBean...:heartbeat

Next a Golden that got to go to work with their person for the day.


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko goes to work every Friday....::









Next, a golden w a hat on.....::


----------



## kwhit

Okay...I'll go again. :wavey: Chance wearing his top hat.

Next...a Golden bringing in the mail or newspaper.


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko bringing in the mail at work, and bringing in the newest telephone directory at home..
Next, a golden in a creek...


----------



## Kuiper

Kuiper getting out of the water in a hurry.

Next: Golden on a bridge


----------



## Rob's GRs

This was more of a small "bridge" over a small stream..... 

*Next:* A Golden enjoying human treat like Ice Cream.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Maggie's first taste of people food.

Next: A golden being helpful


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko helping pick out supplies for the local shelter..
NEXT, a golden sitting/laying in his/her favorite chair....


----------



## BowieGoblinKing

Here's Bowie in "his" chair. He doesn't care that he's too big for it now. 

Hmmm. Next let's do a Golden looking incredibly guilty.


----------



## carolinehansen

Hank after he destroyed toliet paper :no:
How about a golden and their favorite food?


----------



## Neeko13

Nitro eating his favorite, ice cream. ...
Next, a golden napping in bed...


----------



## Amystelter

*Lucy and Louie*

Taking up all my leg room

Next, a golden with a smile


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko at the hospital! !!
Next, a golden on a hike.....


----------



## BowieGoblinKing

Bowie and a doggie friend we met on our hike who was WAY more graceful then my puppy who practically fell into the swimming hole. 

Next a golden and a water bottle ?


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko is all about recycling!!!!:::

Next, a golden at a birthday party!!!


----------



## Kuiper

I just really wanted to share this one from our hike the other day, the weather has just been so great. 

Next is still golden at a birthday party.


----------



## Amystelter

Lucy's first birthday last month

Next, a golden looking in a mirror


----------



## Neeko13

Baby Nitro charging his image in the mirror. ..
Next, a golden under the hose. .


----------



## Neeko13

Bumping up for a golden w a hose....


----------



## Rob's GRs

This may not been exactly what you were looking for but it is a Golden with a hose..... LOL

*Next:* A golden that had to wear a "cone" from some kind of medical procedure.


----------



## Neeko13

Lol Awesome Rob...:::: Here's Nitro sporting his cone of shame...

Next, a golden just running.....


----------



## Katduf

Bear running with a puppy he found at the park. 
Next...a golden eating a treat...


----------



## BowieGoblinKing

Here's Bowie with tonight's frozen Kong. Kibble with cottage cheese and pumpkin.

Next how about a golden with a crazy/funny face.


----------



## Rob's GRs

This was my Liam, many many years ago that I am not sure what he was doing here.....

*Next*: A Golden at a vets office.


----------



## Kuiper

Well I don't have a picture of anyone at the vet but I do have pictures of a funny face to add... Running faces are my favorite.

Next is still golden at a vet's office.


----------



## Makomom

Max at our regular vet....1st pic....this was the first day we got him... he no longer smiles when at vet....he knows whats up now! 2nd pic was last month at ER vet....he stayed overnight and he is much better now!


----------



## Makomom

Forgot....next pic a golden on a boat!


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko & Moslon in Rehobeth, their first boat ride....::

Next, a golden with a stroller/coach.....


----------



## BowieGoblinKing

How about a golden and a radio flyer wagon? My nephew likes it more then he likes his stroller. Next, a golden carrying his favorite toy.


----------



## Max's Dad

Max carrying his favorite toy, a Chuckit Bumper, after a swim at the lake.
Next, Golden in a river or lake.


----------



## elly

Chester loving the lake in a forest near to where we live 

Next .... A Golden looking guilty


----------



## Rob's GRs

Here was Hogan guilty look.

*Next:* A golden with a toy or other objected they destroyed or broke


----------



## elly

Easy! I have many to choose from! 


Next.... A Golden in rain


----------



## Neeko13

NITRO wanted to go out, but didn't want to get wet....lol..
NEXT, a golden carrying an article of clothing. ...


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko carrying his dad' s sneaker..  
Next, a golden fetching....


----------



## BowieGoblinKing

Here's Bowie fetching his chuck-it ball at the park.

Next how about a golden sleeping in an odd position


----------



## Rob's GRs

BowieGoblinKing said:


> Here's Bowie fetching his chuck-it ball at the park.
> 
> Next how about a golden sleeping in an odd position


Bumping up.............

Anyone have a golden sleeping in an odd position?


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Does sitting up count?

A Golden showing of it's infamous Golden grin.


----------



## Rob's GRs

How about 2 Goldens 

*Next* Golden(s) you took with you to a pet store.


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko & Molson picking out their first toy in Petsmart. .
NEXT, a golden with flowers. ..


----------



## Neeko13

Nitey (my ? dog) with some flowers....
Next, a golden in a mud puddle...


----------



## Neeko13

Bumping up a golden in a Mudd puddle...


----------



## Amystelter

*I know it was the last one but...*

I had to show everyone how Lucy brings me flowers.


----------



## Amystelter

*Now for the mud -*

While I was making them a special hamburger, they were...







Next: a golden watching a duck swim -


----------



## BowieGoblinKing

At the park. We kept a respectable distance from the geese. 

Next a golden being a "good helper"


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko helping Gammie babysit .....
Next, a golden w a piece of their favorite sports clothing on...


----------



## carolinehansen

Hank in his Hawkeye gear! 
How about a golden with their litter mates? Or mom/dad?


----------



## LynnC

Here's Luna with 3 of her littermates at 5 weeks. 
Next: A golden swimming in the ocean


----------



## Neeko13

Nitro & Nash, in Delaware. .
Next, a golden w a ball of some sort..


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Brinkley with a tennis ball. Next, a golden with a doggie friend.


----------



## golden rascal

Teddy with his "big" brother on a road trip
Next... A sugar face in the sun shine


----------



## Neeko13

NITRO in the sun was my daughter. .
Nwxt, a golden w some flowers..


----------



## KiwiD

*Golden game*

Kiwi at the park

Next a Golden Mom and her babies


----------



## LynnC

Here's my Cosmo in his favorite hydrangea bush 
Next.... A golden with a chicken


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Here's Brinkley with his chicken toy. Next, a golden on a boat.


----------



## Makomom

Mako & Max both love boating!

Next a golden with a fish in their mouth!


----------



## Neeko13

Bumping up a golden w a fish!!!!


----------



## kwhit

Nash666 said:


> Bumping up a golden w a fish!!!!


Or a Golden mom with her babies, (from Maddie's_Mom who actually got in first with the flower picture )...


----------



## Makomom

This is Baloo (my heart dog) with a fish. He loved the water and fishing.....he has now been gone for 5 years and I miss him everyday! Max and Mako have both taken up the love of fishing and boating


----------



## Makomom

How about a golden mom with her babies!!!


----------



## Pammie

Bryley and his siblings plus mama...
*next: your favorite pic of you and your dog together :heartbeat
*


----------



## Neeko13

I love this pic of Nitro, Nash and me....it's about 12 yrs. old....:doh:









Next, a golden with a cat.....


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is Max on the sofa with our cat, Sheldon. The get along pretty well. Next, a Golden retrieving in a water setting.


----------



## LynnC

Here's my Harley retrieving her ball in the ocean. 
Next - A golden in the rain


----------



## nala-goldengirl

Nala chasing the rain...next a golden smelling a flower


----------



## Amystelter

Lucy acting like she is smelling the flowers when she is really planning the rose bushes' demise in the months to follow. Mission accomplished








Next: A Golden Airborne or jumping


----------



## Rob's GRs

Hogan going after the ball in the air.

*Next* A golden enjoying Christmas.


----------



## Pammie

Opening his new stuffie!
Next: your Golden doing a trick...sit-up, shake hands, high five, roll over, whatever!!


----------



## nala-goldengirl

Nala doing her high five! *Next* a golden chasing bugs...butterflies, bees,etc.


----------



## Rob's GRs

nala-goldengirl said:


> Nala doing her high five! *Next* a golden chasing bugs...butterflies, bees,etc.
> 
> View attachment 634706


Bumping up ti see if anyone has such pictures.......


----------



## Neeko13

iLL go with the Etc...Neeko chasing a squirrel, the squirrel is on the left, under his back leg!!!:doh: Next, a golden with some children....


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Glad someone got something. Been trying for days to get a shot of Elsa going after all the bugs, but I am just not quick enough, lol. Elsa doesn't know any children, but this one should be easy with lots of families on here.


----------



## Neeko13

To keep the game going, I will post a pic of a golden w children... Here's one from the 90's, my mom's grandkids, and Nitro & Nash...
Next, a golden walking with their owner....


----------



## Neeko13

My hubby and Neeko on a dog walk..... next a golden catching a Frisbee, ball, ect. ....


----------



## Amystelter

*My bridge boy Buddy*

Who caught the ball and just never gave it up. I miss him so -


----------



## Max's Dad

Amystelter: please pick the next picture subject!


----------



## Amystelter

Max's Dad said:


> Amystelter: please pick the next picture subject!




So sorry, I got lost in tears and memories. How about 

Next: a golden driving a car -


----------



## Rob's GRs

Amystelter said:


> So sorry, I got lost in tears and memories. How about
> 
> Next: a golden driving a car -


Bumping up...........


----------



## Amystelter

Rob's GRs said:


> Bumping up...........




Ok so we don't have any drivers. How about a golden giving paw...


----------



## Rob's GRs

Let see if we can get this going again.

Anyone have a picture of 2 or more Goldens sleeping?


----------



## LynnC

Here are Luna at 9 weeks and Harley days before she passed .

Next.... A golden enjoying an ice-cream


----------



## Rob's GRs

Ok how about a Golden enjoying water of any kind, like a pool or beach.......


----------



## Amystelter

My sweet buddy, I miss him so much!








Next... More water fun -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pammie

Bumping up
No one has water fun pics? Someone go outside and squirt your dog with the hose and take a pic! LOL!!
Lets get this rolling again....


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is Max having water fun. Next: Golden with children.


----------



## Pammie

Bryley with my friends grand daughter. He loved her! Next: A PUPPY!!!
(sunglasses on kid for privacy)


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is Max at about 11 weeks old. He was already 30 pounds. Next: Golden playing in a meadow.


----------



## TexasTom

Golden playing in a meadow. (OK, Actually my front yard -- Recall reinforcement with bunnies, fawns, and lots of deer poop!)

Next: Golden on the couch


----------



## Dale

Tilly looked too comfortable to move her. 

Next, a Golden eating spaghetti


----------



## Cody'sMom

Next: A Golden in a Santa hat.


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is Max with a Santa hat mostly on. He hates any type of costume. Next: Golden playing in the snow.


----------



## G-bear

Here are Bailey and Gracie ready for their favorite game in the snow...bunny chasing. Next (in honor of the season) a golden wearing antlers.


----------



## Cody'sMom

Next: A Golden going up or down steps.

My friend's Bridge Girl, Kelly, ready for Santy Paws.


----------



## Cody'sMom

I'm sorry I stall this game for so long.

Since no one has a Golden going up or down steps how about:

Next: A Golden enjoying the summer.


----------



## LynnC

Thanks for bumping up this game, I love it . Here's a picture of Luna this morning enjoying our walk at the beach. 

Next: A dog eating ice cream


----------



## Pammie

Not exactly ice cream, but a creamy frozen yogurt treat i made for him!

next: your dog with their favorite toy!


----------



## Neeko13

Nitro & Nash with their favorite, their duck......









Next, a puppy swimming....


----------



## Romeo1

Next: A patriotic looking pup


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is a picture of Max swimming at Bass Lake. Next: Golden in the snow.


----------



## Pammie

We never get much but it sure is fun when it happens!

Next:: a patriotic pup!


----------



## Cody'sMom

Cody in 2012. 
Next: a Golden rolling in the grass.


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is Max rolling in the grass at the water park. Next Golden in the snow.


----------



## Wolfeye

Here's Fenris enjoying the last winter of his life. 

Since Halloween is approaching, how about a golden wearing a mask?


----------



## Mel

Not a mask but how about fake eyebrows?

Next, "my favourite sleeping position".


----------



## Cody'sMom

My puppy, Hudson. :x

Next: A Golden with a Santa hat. (it doesn't have to be on)


----------



## cwag

Next, a Golden opening a present


----------



## Pammie

Loves the cardboard box more than the contents!

Next: Golden with a snowman...stuffie snowman, real snowman -any snowman!!


----------



## KiwiD

Next: a Golden and a kitten or cat snuggling


----------



## Ginams

Here’s Storm and Frankie when he was but a foster kitten. He never left!

Next, a golden on a car ride.


----------



## Pammie

Next picture: Your Golden with their favorite toy!


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko loves shoes (&socks)..... always has one in his mouth....
next, since it's Superbowl, a golden w a jersey on..:grin2:


----------



## LynnC

If looks could kill :surprise: Though who could blame Luna the way the Giants played this year. 

Keeping in the Super Bowl theme next........... a golden watching a game on TV :wink2:


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko watching the pre game show, Philadelphia Eagles...he can't wait til the Superbowl... Next, a golden w children in the snow..


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko and Molson playing w Jax....
Next, a golden sleeping...


----------



## Max's Dad

How about 2 Goldens sleeping. Max and Rocky. Next, Golden(s) at the beach.


----------



## GoldeninCT

Jarvis loves the beach! Next: A Golden in sunglasses


----------



## Pammie

**** Bump ****
Calling for a pic of a golden in sunglasses!


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko and Winry at Neeko's 5th birthday party...:laugh::laugh: Next, a golden with his/her birthday cake!!!!!


----------



## LynnC

Does Birthday Ice Cream count?? 

Next ....... A golden with a furry friend that isn’t a dog


----------



## Pammie

Next: 
A golden on your couch!


----------



## granite7

Next: a Golden carrying something unusual


----------

